#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  MSN-proxy, alguém conhece?

## glaucioklipel

Na eterna luta de conseguir controlar um pouco melhor o uso de MSN nas empresas, entrei em contato com duas ferramentas semelhantes de empresas diferentes, lógico.

Uma é o IMControl da Octopus, o outro é o MSNPolicy da BRC, porém suas distribuições são comerciais.

Dando uma olhadinha no Sourceforge.net achei uma ferramenta semelhante a essas, o MSN-proxy.

Funciona perfeitamente, porém, no meu caso, um usuário não conseguia conectar de jeito nenhum através do proxy. Segundo o autor do programa, pode ser alguma personalização de algum contato que está ocasionando esse problema, ademais, tudo 100%, controle total de lista de contatos e logs de conversas, conexões e tudo mais.

Se alguém se interessar: SourceForge.net: msn-proxy: the msn connection control

Realmente vale a pena conferir!

Abraços!

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Amigo otimo post esse seu parabens, vou dar uma olhada.

valeu

----------


## lmriga

Muito bom, vou testar e postar aqui os resultados.

----------


## glaucioklipel

hehehe valeu!

Mais uma coisinha, pode se fazer necessário bloquear o tráfego do MSN na porta 80. Pode ser feito via Squid ou também pelo firewall. No meu caso optei pela seguite regra no firewall:

# Redirecionamento de conexão do MSN
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1863 -s $LAN -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863
#
# Bloqueio de tráfego MSN
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --string 'x-msn-messenger' -j DROP

Pelo firewall ficou tranquilo!

----------


## vcasali

Ola, desculpe pela ignorância mas quando eu tento compilar ele da acontece o seguinte:

gcc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c msn-proxy.c
In file included from config.h:29,
from net-io.h:27,
from msn-proxy.c:30:
mysql.h:48:19: error: mysql.h: No such file or directory
In file included from config.h:29,
from net-io.h:27,
from msn-proxy.c:30:
mysql.h:64: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before âMYSQLâ
mysql.h:75: error: expected â=â, â,â, â;â, âasmâ or â__attribute__â before âdb_fetch_rowâ
mysql.h:76: error: expected â)â before â*â token
mysql.h:77: error: expected â)â before â*â token
mysql.h:78: error: expected â)â before â*â token
mysql.h:79: error: expected â=â, â,â, â;â, âasmâ or â__attribute__â before â*â token
mysql.h:81: error: expected â=â, â,â, â;â, âasmâ or â__attribute__â before â*â token
msn-proxy.c: In function âmainâ:
msn-proxy.c:156: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of ânet_listenâ differ in signedness
make: *** [msn-proxy.o] Error 1

não sei se pra vc acenteceu isso, eu tenho o gcc instalado o mysql tambem ta rodando certo...

----------


## glaucioklipel

Cara, na primeira eu esqueci de instalar a libevent e me garantiu uns errinhos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  mas depois de instalar a libevent foi tudo sussa...

Caso não tenha instalado ainda a libevent: libevent

Pelo que eu tava vendo no erro, possivelmente a falta da libevent ou problemas na libmysqlclient, que no caso é instalada quando o mysql é instalado, craro hehehe.

No arquivo INSTALL também consta estas instruções:

_"Edit the Makefile as you need (mysql includes and libs). if you are using gcc4, you can change the CCGFLAGS to reduce the (harmless) warnings"._

Será que as bibliotecas do mysql não estão em algum outro diretório? Não é comum, mas também vale a pena conferir.

----------


## glaucioklipel

hehehe cismei com a sua pergunta e dei uma olhada no Makefile do proxy e a localização do arquivo 'mysql.h' que não foi encontrado na sua compilação. Uso Slackware 11 nesse proxy e as libs do mysql estão em /usr/local/include/mysql. Ali está o mysql.h, dá uma olhada nesses arquivos da biblioteca cliente do mysql que é isso mesmo que tá falhando... 

Caso essa biblioteca do mysql esteja realmente em outro diretório, edite o Makefile e modifique essas linhas apontando o diretório real da biblioteca.

# FreeBSD
MYSQLINC=/usr/local/include
MYSQLLIB=/usr/local/lib/mysql

Posta o resultado!

Abraço!

----------


## squivos1

Executei o comando find / -name mysql | grep lib

E me retornou isto 

/var/lib/mysql
/var/lib/mysql/mysql
/usr/lib/perl5/DBD/mysql
/usr/lib/perl5/auto/DBD/mysql

Alterei as seguintes linhas no Makefile

# Linux (most)
MYSQLINC=/var/lib/mysql/
MYSQLLIB=/var/lib/mysql/mysql/

Executei make e deu a mesma coisa exceto pela linha do MYSQLLIB 

cc -g -Wall -Wno-pointer-sign -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/var/lib/mysql/ -fno-builtin-log -c msn-proxy.c
In file included from config.h:29,
from net-io.h:27,
from msn-proxy.c:30:
mysql.h:48:25: error: mysql/mysql.h: No such file or directory
In file included from config.h:29,
from net-io.h:27,
from msn-proxy.c:30:
mysql.h:64: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before MYSQL
mysql.h:75: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before db_fetch_row
mysql.h:76: error: expected ) before * token
mysql.h:77: error: expected ) before * token
mysql.h:78: error: expected ) before * token
mysql.h:79: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before * token
mysql.h:81: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before * token
make: *** [msn-proxy.o] Error 1

----------


## squivos1

Executei o comando

apt-get install libmysqlclient15-dev

e compilou

Obrigado a todos

Tem um outro problema agora

quando vou iniciar o programa

msn-proxy

acontece o seguinte

PUBLIC ACCESS on /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf should be removed !!!
cannot init database

Já fiz o seguinte

chmod 777 /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf e nada
chmod 777 /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/ e nada

O que posso fazer???

----------


## squivos1

Consegui fazer passar desta parte mas agora o que acontece



executo o comando

msn-proxy -f /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf

e me sai este erro 

fail to parse config file


já tentei msn-proxy e ai executo ps aux e ele não me aparece rodando 

digitei msn-proxy & 
aparece assim [1] 10571
e logo depois [1]+ Exit 51 msn-proxy

----------


## squivos1

Já fiz este procedimento ... consegui fazer ele iniciar mas não captura nenhuma conversa da o seguinte 
Executo o programa assim: 

/usr/sbin/msn-proxy -v & 


[1] 4371 
[email protected]:/home/gian# info: reading config file [/usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf] 
PUBLIC ACCESS on /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf should be removed !!! 
SQL: (SHOW TABLES) 
SQL: (SELECT connect, save_msg, save_contacts, commands, internal_host FROM defaults LIMIT 1) 
config file : /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf 
default ns host : messenger.hotmail.com 
default ns port : 1863 
listen host : 192.168.0.100 
listen port : 1863 
backlog : 10 
max clients : 10 
port range begin : 25000 
port range end : 30000 
client read timeout : 600 
client write timeout : 60 
server read timeout : 600 
server write timeout : 60 
client connect timeout: 180 

ACLs 
connect : ALLOW 
log messages : YES 
save_contacts : YES 

listen on [0.0.0.0:1863] 
SQL: (DELETE FROM sb) 
SQL: (UPDATE contacts SET contact_status = 'OFF') 
SQL: (UPDATE users SET status = 'OFF') 


Verifiquei neste ultimo listen on que da 0.0.0.0 mas não sei onde alterar para o numero ip do servidor

----------


## squivos1

> Cara, na primeira eu esqueci de instalar a libevent e me garantiu uns errinhos  mas depois de instalar a libevent foi tudo sussa...
> 
> Caso não tenha instalado ainda a libevent: libevent
> 
> Pelo que eu tava vendo no erro, possivelmente a falta da libevent ou problemas na libmysqlclient, que no caso é instalada quando o mysql é instalado, craro hehehe.
> 
> No arquivo INSTALL também consta estas instruções:
> 
> _"Edit the Makefile as you need (mysql includes and libs). if you are using gcc4, you can change the CCGFLAGS to reduce the (harmless) warnings"._
> ...






Já fiz este procedimento ... consegui fazer ele iniciar mas não captura nenhuma conversa da o seguinte 
Executo o programa assim: 

/usr/sbin/msn-proxy -v & 


[1] 4371 
[email protected]:/home/gian# info: reading config file [/usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf] 
PUBLIC ACCESS on /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf should be removed !!! 
SQL: (SHOW TABLES) 
SQL: (SELECT connect, save_msg, save_contacts, commands, internal_host FROM defaults LIMIT 1) 
config file : /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf 
default ns host : messenger.hotmail.com 
default ns port : 1863 
listen host : 192.168.0.100 
listen port : 1863 
backlog : 10 
max clients : 10 
port range begin : 25000 
port range end : 30000 
client read timeout : 600 
client write timeout : 60 
server read timeout : 600 
server write timeout : 60 
client connect timeout: 180 

ACLs 
connect : ALLOW 
log messages : YES 
save_contacts : YES 

listen on [0.0.0.0:1863] 
SQL: (DELETE FROM sb) 
SQL: (UPDATE contacts SET contact_status = 'OFF') 
SQL: (UPDATE users SET status = 'OFF') 


Verifiquei neste ultimo listen on que da 0.0.0.0 mas não sei onde alterar para o numero ip do servidor

----------


## glaucioklipel

Então galera, todos estão com praticamente o mesmo problema que é muito simples de resolver. Na verdade a instrução consta no arquivo INSTALL.

Depois de tudo configurado, deve-se rodar o msn-proxy que por sua vez criará todas as tabelas necessárias para rodar o programa. A primeira execução SEMPRE ocasionará o erro 'cannot init database', pois ainda falta uma inserção de valor, que é exatamente o LISTEN ON.

Para resolver isso, antes de rodar a primeira vez o msn-proxy conecte o cliente mysql:

mysql -u root -p

Então insira os valores:

create database `msn-proxy`;
grant all privileges on `msn-proxy`.* to `msn-proxy`@localhost identified by '
secret'; # Onde secret é a sua senha  :Stick Out Tongue: 
flush privileges;

Feito isso, saia do cliente mysql, rode o msn-proxy e ele vai dar o erro 'cannot init database', mas ele vai criar todas as tabelas necessárias no mysql, então é a hora de conectar novamente no mysql e inserir:

insert into defaults (internal_host) values ('192.168.0.1'); # Onde 192.168.0.1 é o IP do proxy mesmo.

Feito isso, rode o msn-proxy!

msn-proxy (modo daemon) ou msn-proxy & (fork to background)

Todas essas instruções constam no arquivo INSTALL.

No caso do 'failed to parse config file' é normal mesmo, não sei porque dá isso quando é indicado o arquivo .conf, mas funciona.

Abraço a todos!

----------


## LeoJfa

Caro,
Será que poderia me dar uma ajuda, insalei o msn proxy sem problemas, mas quando acesso o gerenciador dele em PHP e clico para bloquear um contato mas ele nao bloqueia, nao tem nehum botao de salvar, para poder ateualizar as configurações.


Att.


Leandro.

----------


## glaucioklipel

Não é necessário botão de salvar, quando você executa uma ação ele já envia para o banco de dados em tempo real.

----------


## LeoJfa

Caros,
Desculpe nao ter postado antes, mas ontem a noite é que consegui testar a ferramenta com clama e realmente puder ver que é como o glaucioklipel falou, ao fazer algume alteração na lista do cliente, quando o cliente é reiniciado (sai e entra novamente no msn) as alterações sao aplicadas.
Agora estou tendo outra dificuldade, quando uso o windows menssages ele exibe a mensagem de que a conversa esta sendo monitorada já no windows live não aparace, ele apenas altera a mensagem do usuário para o campo "Nome do admininstrador". Tem como alterar isso, fazer a mensagem aparcer na janela do usário.

Att.

Leandro
Leandro

----------


## glaucioklipel

Leandro, nas empresas em que estou utilizando está normal! Já aconteceu isso, mas quando eu estava testando ele.

Um porém é que o msn-proxy ainda não está 100%, ainda está em fase de desenvolvimento. Nas próximas versões é possível que este problema esteja resolvido, basta colaborar enviando um e-mail para o endereço fornecido pelo desenvolvedor para informar bugs.

Abraço!

----------


## LeoJfa

Valeu pela dica, vou contactar o desenvolvedor.

Att.

Leandro

----------


## AndreBento

Olá amigos,
Gostaria de saber se com vocês o usuário do live messenger consegue enviar as mensagens
ou contato bloqueado no formato de mensagens offline? Isto é assim mesmo ou tem a ver 
com o bloqueio do live messenger na porta 80 ? Não testei ainda com o messenger.
Bom fora isso o programa parece realmente atender as minhas expectativas, mais irei realmente testa-lo amanhã.
Estou usando debian etch.

Att.

André

----------


## glaucioklipel

A princípio sim, o proxy bloqueia a string de destinatário e remetente, não por status.

Estou usando há uns 4 meses ou mais e não deu problema algum nessa questão!


Abraço!

----------


## drcfilho

vcs poderiam postar umas telas dele?

----------


## glaucioklipel

http://ww2.complecta.com.br/msnproxy.jpg

http://ww2.complecta.com.br/msnproxy2.jpg

A logo "Complecta" não acompanha o pacote, fui eu quem colocou hehehehe

Outra coisa, colei no paint mesmo por motivos de rapidez! aihauahiauhiuha, n0000000b  :Big Grin: 

 :Star:

----------


## lucianogf

caramba...

fiz todas as configurações que são citadas no INSTALL mas quando vou iniciar o programa dá o seguinte erro:



```
# msn-proxy -d -i -v -s -p
info: reading config file [/usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf]
PUBLIC ACCESS on /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf should be removed !!!
SQL: (SHOW TABLES)
SQL: (SELECT connect, save_msg, save_contacts, commands, internal_host FROM defaults LIMIT 1)
fail to read mysql config (check defaults table)
```

 
na mensagem diz pra checar a tabela "defaults", mas nem sei o que pode haver de errado nela.. :/

----------


## glaucioklipel

inseriu o numero do ip do servidor na tabela defaults depois de ter rodado a primeira vez o msn-proxy?

normalmente eh isso ai

abraço!

----------


## lucianogf

realmente.. faltava colocar o IP...

valeu

----------


## glaucioklipel

heheheh normalmente eh o q falta, eu to trabalhando em um script de instalação onde não seja necessário todo esse caminho pra configuração. Apesar de que o proxy ainda está na versão 0.5 né heheheh

abração!

----------


## lucianogf

não cheguei a instalá-lo por completo, instalei no desktop somente para conhecer o processo de instalação, nem cheguei a ver a interface de trabalho do mesmo, posteriormente vou instalar no servidor pra testar..

é interessante fazer um script de instalação, o problema são as incompatibilidades com as diversas distribuições...

----------


## Thiagocpv

Boa Noite...

O meu aparece alguns erros como abaixo quando compilo:

Luma:~/msn-proxy# make
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c mysql.c
mysql.c: In function 'tablecmp':
mysql.c:46: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness
mysql.c:46: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness
mysql.c:46: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of '__builtin_strcmp' differ in signedness
mysql.c:46: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '__builtin_strcmp' differ in signedness
mysql.c:46: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness
mysql.c:46: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of '__builtin_strcmp' differ in signedness
mysql.c:46: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '__builtin_strcmp' differ in signedness
mysql.c:46: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness
mysql.c:46: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of '__builtin_strcmp' differ in signedness
mysql.c:46: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '__builtin_strcmp' differ in signedness
mysql.c:46: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of '__builtin_strcmp' differ in signedness
mysql.c:46: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '__builtin_strcmp' differ in signedness
mysql.c: In function 'db_query':
mysql.c:122: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'mysql_real_query' differ in signedness
mysql.c: In function 'db_query2':
mysql.c:138: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'mysql_real_query' differ in signedness
mysql.c: In function 'db_create_all':
mysql.c:158: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'fmt_printf' differ in signedness
mysql.c:160: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'fmt_printf' differ in signedness
mysql.c:160: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'fmt_printf' differ in signedness
mysql.c: In function 'db_check':
mysql.c:182: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness
mysql.c:183: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness
mysql.c:191: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness
mysql.c: In function 'db_init':
mysql.c:272: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'mysql_real_connect' differ in signedness
mysql.c:272: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'mysql_real_connect' differ in signedness
mysql.c:272: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of 'mysql_real_connect' differ in signedness
mysql.c:272: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of 'mysql_real_connect' differ in signedness
mysql.c:272: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 7 of 'mysql_real_connect' differ in signedness
mysql.c:280: error: 'MYSQL_OPT_RECONNECT' undeclared (first use in this function)
mysql.c:280: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
mysql.c:280: error: for each function it appears in.)
mysql.c: In function 'db_read_table_sql':
mysql.c:344: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'open' differ in signedness
mysql.c:354: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'io_read' differ in signedness
make: ** [mysql.o] Erro 1


Agradeço desde já quem puder ajudar. 

https://under-linux.org/forums/images/misc/progress.gif

----------


## lucianogf

qual a versão do gcc que você usa? no arquivo INSTALL há uma referência relacionada a versão do gcc...

----------


## glaucioklipel

Pode ser também a biblioteca do mysql...

Mas sobre o gcc, também pode ser...

Verifica os dois, abraço!

----------


## lucianogf

hehehe...

quando estava tentando instalar o programa, muitas coisas li neste tópico, mas todos os passos estão contidos no arquivo INSTALL..

----------


## glaucioklipel

Ahhhh isso é hahahahaha!

Na primeira vez que eu instalei só dava pau, depois da 3a. tentativa de fazer ele funcionar, eu parei e li o INSTALL de cabo a rabo, aí sim funcionou hahahaha.

Mas as vezes são detalhes que a gente lê mas não se liga que o erro é por isso...

Assim que tivermos novidades sobre novas versões, eu posto aqui!


Abraço à todos!

----------


## lucianogf

bom.. o problema também é com o inglês, entendo bastante, mas as vezes não muito, e algumas vezes, também, por preguiça, pelo fato de não entender muito, acabo nem lendo direito.. ehheheeh

----------


## Thiagocpv

Bom dia,

Meu gcc é versao 4.1.2 20061115 (prerelease) (Debian 4.1.1-21)
Meu Mysql é versao 5

Nao sei mais por onde recorrer, ja dei uma lida no INSTALL, mas nada adiantou.

Agradeco se tiverem mais alguma luz ... rsrsrs

----------


## andersonjc

Boa tarde pessoal, instalei o msn-proxy mas nao entendi a parte de acesso pela web, no INSTALL diz para mim configurar o diretorio msn-proxy/php, porém, na instalação esse diretorio nao foi criado, fala também em configurar o arquivo mysql.inc.php dentro do mesmo diretorio q nao foi criado, alguem saberia o que posso fazer para ajustar isso?


abraço!

----------


## glaucioklipel

> Boa tarde pessoal, instalei o msn-proxy mas nao entendi a parte de acesso pela web, no INSTALL diz para mim configurar o diretorio msn-proxy/php, porém, na instalação esse diretorio nao foi criado, fala também em configurar o arquivo mysql.inc.php dentro do mesmo diretorio q nao foi criado, alguem saberia o que posso fazer para ajustar isso?
> 
> 
> abraço!



Vc tem q mover a pasta 'php' que tah no diretorio de instalaçao dele pra pasta root do apache, ai sim vc configura o mysql.inc.php. Ele ainda nao tem uma instalação totalmente automatizada por se tratar de um projeto beeem novo.

Abraço!

----------


## lucianogf

> Bom dia,
> 
> Meu gcc é versao 4.1.2 20061115 (prerelease) (Debian 4.1.1-21)
> Meu Mysql é versao 5
> 
> Nao sei mais por onde recorrer, ja dei uma lida no INSTALL, mas nada adiantou.
> 
> Agradeco se tiverem mais alguma luz ... rsrsrs


cara..

no arquivo INSTALL tem uma citação

[quote]if you are using gcc4,
you can change the CCGFLAGS to reduce the (harmless) warnings.[/code]

está falando para alterar a variavel CCGFLAGS caso use gcc4, isso dentro do Makefile

e dentro deste arquivo é claro quais são as variáveis para cada versão do compilador.

----------


## andersonjc

Blza Glaucio funcionou redondinho... Obrigado


Abraço!

----------


## andersonjc

Dae pessoal, to precisando de uma ajudinha novamente, estou usando por padrao no meu firewall o INPUT como DROP, mas ae o msn nao conecta, ja abri algumas portas TCP IN 6891-6901, TCP IN 1863, UDP IN 1863, 5190 e 6901, e mesmo assim nada, so funciona quando coloco minho politica para ACCEPT, alguem ja passou por este problema ou sabe quais portas a mais tenho q liberar? ja passei um bom tempo pesquisando na net e nao achei nada de diferente dessas portas.


Vlw.

----------


## andersonjc

Ae galera, consegui resolver o problema usando a seguinte linnha
$IPT -A INPUT -m state --state NEW,RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
e liberando a porta 1863.

Vlw

----------


## lucianogf

> Ae galera, consegui resolver o problema usando a seguinte linnha
> $IPT -A INPUT -m state --state NEW,RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
> e liberando a porta 1863.
> 
> Vlw


com esta linha você anula a política padrão DROP, por isso deu certo.

----------


## andersonjc

Ops entao fiz besteira, alguem tem alguma ideia do q posso fazer para funcionar legal?

vlw.

----------


## marcioit

Fiz toda a instalação e na ora de conectar ele retorna o seguinte erro no mode debug:

debug: connection from [192.168.0.23]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
debug: fail to read ns server command


Segue abaixo o debug de minha configuração:

info: reading config file [/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf]
SQL: (SHOW TABLES)
SQL: (SELECT connect, save_msg, save_contacts, commands, internal_host FROM defaults LIMIT 1)
config file : /etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf
default ns host : messenger.hotmail.com
default ns port : 1863
listen host : 192.168.0.100
listen port : 1863
backlog : 10
max clients : 10
port range begin : 25000
port range end : 30000
client read timeout : 600
client write timeout : 60
server read timeout : 600
server write timeout : 60
client connect timeout: 180

ACLs
connect : ALLOW
log messages : YES
save_contacts : YES

listen on [0.0.0.0:1863]
SQL: (DELETE FROM sb)
SQL: (UPDATE contacts SET contact_status = 'OFF')
SQL: (UPDATE users SET status = 'OFF')

Alguém pode me ajudar ?

----------


## glaucioklipel

Tenta procurar por outros servidores de conexão do MSN e troca o messenger.hotmail.com por outro. Acho que tem o g.msn.com que também é um servidor de autenticação do MSN.


Mais uma coisinha que eu havia esquecido! No msn-proxy.conf existe a configuração de 'max clients'. Por algum motivo ainda 'obscuro' esta configuração não diz respeito somente a quantos clientes da sua rede irão conectar, mas diz respeito a quantas janelas de conversação poderão ser abertas simultaneamente. Ou seja, se a sua variável 'max clients' está configurada pra '10', provavelmente o pessoal que já está conectado e em conversações estiver com 10 janelas de chat abertas, o proxy já não mais aceitará conexões pois já chegou ao limite de conexões permitidas.

Pesquisei bastante, inclusive nos arquivos de instalação do MSN proxy consta esse temporário bug hehehe. Pode colocar o valor que você quiser, talvez seja isso que esteja impedindo mais conexões. Pode jogar o valor 100000 sem problemas, não vai afetar em nada o desempenho e vai te permitir todas as conexões sem problemas.

Posta aí se adiantou!

Abração!

----------


## marcioit

Boa!

Resolvi colocando a versão 1.3 do libevent, estava usando a versão 1.0 e por isso dava erro!

Outro detalhe, esta funcionando com 10 contas de msn mas a minha conta em especifica não vai, da um erro de leitura. Vendo no modo debug ele retorna como se a senha estivesse com erro, mas não está pois quando coloco uma senha errada ele me retorna dizendo que está errada e quando coloco correto ele não da a mensagem de senha errada, somente de erro de leitura, e no debug mostra como password error. Já tivesse problema de algum usuário não funcionar ?

No mesmo pidgin cadastrei outra conta e funciona perfeitamente.

----------


## glaucioklipel

se vc tiver mta gente adicionada, pode dar erro sim, e ele retorna os mais variados tipos de erro...

a partir de 300 e poucos contatos, jah nao entra...

eh, nao me liguei da libevent eheheheh, maravilha entao!

abraçao!

----------


## marcioit

O pior é que não tenho muito não. Já outro contato que adicionei e funcionou certinho foi o de vendas que tinha muito e acho que até mais de 300 e funcionou, por isso achei muito estranho. A unica coisa que percebi é que meu contato em outro messenger fica aparecendo como endereço de "email não confirmado", e não sei onde confirmar também! Essa é a unica particularidade que notei.

----------


## glaucioklipel

Pois eh, ai jah nao posso te dizer nada sobre, nao vi isso ainda hehehehe, a unica particularidade mesmo q eu tinha percebido era essa de muitos contatos... Por e-mail o autor me informou que poderia ser alguma personalizaçao de algum contato q poderia estar ferrando alguma coisa...

Estou esperando a nova versao do programa pra poder ver se tem alguma correçao nesse sentido!

Boa Sorte ai!!!

----------


## marcioit

Boa!

Alguém sabe como faço para passar pelo proxy via windows live messenger, pois ele soh sai pela porta 80 !

Não sai pela porta 1863!

Algumém já passou por isso ?

Grato

----------


## glaucioklipel

marciao, o windows live messenger autentica pela 1863 e os chats sao pela 80, normalmente quando tem um problema de conexao na porta 1863 ele autentica e conecta pela 80...

verifique se nao tem alguma configuraçao de conexao avançada no msn em questao...

Bom, pra se entender melhor, o MSN-Proxy necessita que se faça um port redirect da porta de saída 1863 para ela mesma. (Ou seja, vc vai redirecionar o tráfego da porta 1863 que está saindo para o proxy).

Ele utiliza também o range da porta 25000 até a 30000 para os chats, transferência de arquivos, enfim, para todas as funcionalidades do MSN.

eu estou usando uma regra no firewall para que não haja nenhum tipo de tráfego na porta 80 do MSN, que é mais ou menos isso aqui:

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --string "x-msn-messenger" -algo bm -j DROP

na chain FORWARD também, mesma coisa...

Enfim, bloqueando por string, nenhum tráfego identificado pelo mime type 'x-msn-messenger' passa pela porta 80, mas cuidado, pode tornar a navegação meio lentinha se não for uma máquina com um bom processamento...

Tenta fazer isso, aplicar essa regra no firewall e em seguida fazer o port redirect:

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863

Posta aí se deu certo!

----------


## marcioit

Boa Glaucio,

Vou testar os pontos acima e retorno sim!

Agora quero dizer que consegui fazer funcionar aquele contato que não ia, no post anterior. Como uso o Gaim, ficou alguns chats preso, onde somente coloquei o usuario no windows live messenger, já pulou todos os chats que estavam preso e ai voltei a conectar no gaim e funcionou blz!

No Windows Live somente liberando as portas no firewall para funcionar, ele até chega a apontar na tela do php que detectou o usuario mas não consegue estabelecer a comunicação. Vou tentar dar uma olhada aqui e depois passo.

Abraço

----------


## laertedarolt

# Redirecionamento de conexão do MSN
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1863 -s $LAN -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863

( LAERTE ) Ate aki tudo bem ... 


# Bloqueio de tráfego MSN
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --string 'x-msn-messenger' -j DROP

Agora esse comando debaixo nao consigo executar ... 

E assim estou rodando proxy tarsparente na porta 3129 altenticando onde tem usuarios que tem restricao e outros nao os que nao tem as vezes conseguem conectar no sistema quem que o msn-proxy os pegue... 


Qual seria o problema disto? 
Sao apenas as regras que utilizo mais nada.

sudo modprobe iptable_nat
sudo modprobe ip_nat_ftp
sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863
iptables -A FORWARD -s 192.168.1.0/25 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REJECT

( DESABILITEI POIS NAO CONSEGUIA USAR A OPICAO NAO USAR PROXY PARA ENDEREÇOS LOCAIS )
#sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
( DESABILITEI POIS NAO CONSEGUIA USAR A OPICAO NAO USAR PROXY PARA ENDEREÇOS LOCAIS )

sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 192.168.0.137 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3389 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.1:3389
sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 192.168.0.137 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3550 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.2:3550
sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 192.168.0.137 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 4662 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.77:4662
sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 192.168.0.137 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3388 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.77:3388

----------


## laertedarolt

> hehehe valeu!
> 
> Mais uma coisinha, pode se fazer necessário bloquear o tráfego do MSN na porta 80. Pode ser feito via Squid ou também pelo firewall. No meu caso optei pela seguite regra no firewall:
> 
> # Redirecionamento de conexão do MSN
> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1863 -s $LAN -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863
> #
> # Bloqueio de tráfego MSN
> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --string 'x-msn-messenger' -j DROP
> ...


 
[email protected]:/etc/init.d# iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --string 'x-msn-messenger' -j DROP
iptables v1.3.6: STRING match: You must specify `--algo'
Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
[email protected]:/etc/init.d#

----------


## agl77

Banco de dados criado certo 
conf editado com a senha nova
mas ao executar pela primeira vez recebo esse erro

PUBLIC ACCESS on /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf should be removed !!!
cannot init database

e as tabelas nao sao criadas

----------


## glaucioklipel

> Banco de dados criado certo 
> conf editado com a senha nova
> mas ao executar pela primeira vez recebo esse erro
> 
> PUBLIC ACCESS on /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf should be removed !!!
> cannot init database
> 
> e as tabelas nao sao criadas


Leia o arquivo INSTALL. Lá tem alguns procedimentos depois de rodado a primeira vez. Esse erro é normal que aconteça. Depois que vc obtem esse primeiro erro, é necessario conectar na base do msn-proxy e adicionar alguns valores, os quais estão citados no arquivo.

Abração!

----------


## agl77

Cara conecto na base com o phpmyadmin, mas nao deu boa nao! nao cria as tabelas
estou usando debian 4
usei a libevent da distribuição!
depois q baixei a versão do readme e tentei compilar novamente o msn-proxy, mas agora ta dando o erro

msn-proxy: error while loading shared libraries: libevent-1.4.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

quando tento executar o msn-proxy
nao consigo mais fazer o downgrade da versão para recompilar
busquei no Makefile a linha q fala sobre a lib, mas só cita as libs do mysql
grato pela atenção!

----------


## glaucioklipel

Então cara, eu uso sempre a versão 1.3 da libevent... Mas já usei a 1.4 e foi de boa!

Vc se refere do downgrade da libevent??

O procedimento é normal... Dá uma olhadinha em algumas páginas atrás do tópico que eu postei o procedimento passo a passo da bagaça!

Abraços!

----------


## agl77

Isso mesmo o Downgrade da libevent
mas eu queria na verdade remover a 1.4 pra instalar a dos repositorios do debian, creio q a 1.0 pra ver se para de nao encontrar o arquivo.
bom compilei e instalei por cima a Libevent 1.3e
ao tentar iniciar o msn-proxy
msn-proxy: error while loading shared libraries: libevent-1.3e.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

n sei mais o q fazer!
nao encontrei no Makefile onde colocar o path da libevent

----------


## agl77

consegui fazer o downgrade para a versão 1.0a da libevent
ocorrem vários warning na compilação do msn-proxy
mas ele compila
e voltei ao erro inicial

msn-proxy
PUBLIC ACCESS on /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf should be removed !!!
cannot init database

o BD está criado, mas nao sao criadas as tabelas
creio q eu nao esteja mesmo sabendo instalar a libevent1.3 ou 1.4 no debian e isso seja mesmo necessário
segui exatamente os passos descritos no README do libevent, mas.... sou mais curtinho do q eu mesmo pensava! kkk

----------


## agl77

Consegui copiando cp /usr/local/lib/libevent* para o /usr/lib / compilei o msn-proxy novamente, com a libevent1.3 instalada e não deram os erros no make do msn-proxy. mas caí novamente no erro q citei anteriormente
msn-proxy -d -i -v -s -p
*info: reading config file [/usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf]
PUBLIC ACCESS on /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf should be removed !!! 
SQL INIT: (Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2))
*cannot init database
dei um updatedb e um locate mysql.sock e nao encontrou nada!
mas consegui resolver da seguinte forma
*ln -s /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock /tmp/mysql.sock*

----------


## glaucioklipel

Dê um 'chmod -R 0600 /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql' para sair a mensagem de que o arquivo de configuração do mysql não tenha realmente acesso universal, isso com certeza são informações que somente o administrador deve ter acesso.

Dentro da pasta de configuração do mysql tem o arquivo conf, dá pra mudar lá pra que o msn-proxy trabalhe com conexão ao mysql pela porta ou pelo socket, aí vai de vc configurar conforme está instalado e configurado o seu mysql.

Abraços!

----------


## agl77

Cara, fantástico, vou ver se faço um script pra auto instalação no Debian, e posto aqui! mas tenho mais uma dúvida, como posso fazer pra ele nao monitorar a conversa de algum grupo? tenho um squid com autenticação e dividido por grupos, existe alguma forma? ou algo estilo lista de ips para nao ser monitorado?

----------


## glaucioklipel

> Cara, fantástico, vou ver se faço um script pra auto instalação no Debian, e posto aqui! mas tenho mais uma dúvida, como posso fazer pra ele nao monitorar a conversa de algum grupo? tenho um squid com autenticação e dividido por grupos, existe alguma forma? ou algo estilo lista de ips para nao ser monitorado?


No proxy eu desconheço alguma forma de seleção. Mas por enquanto dá pra você excluir alguns ips do proxy via firewall e depois redirecionar todos os outros hehehehe, por enquanto é a solução mais simples.

Mas olhando a fundo as telas de configuração dele, provavelmente muitas outras funções virão nas próximas versões, vamos aguardar!

Abração velho!

----------


## glaucioklipel

NOVA VERSÃO!

msn-proxy-0.6

SourceForge.net: Files

Abraços!

----------


## agl77

Opa, consegui baixar, o sourceforge estava fora do ar!

pelo q vi por cima, as tabelas Mysql e instaladores tao td igual, só foram corrigidos bugs nos executaveis né?

----------


## glaucioklipel

algumas poucas funçoes tb foram adicionadas, mas mto poucas...

ainda nao testei a fundo pra ver como tah funfando, o autor nao adicionou uma lista de bugfixes, entao fica dificil saber hehehehe

abraço!

----------


## agl77

verifiquei no sourceforge ele cita no release notes
*Changes:* fixes, fixes and fixes ! block users in real time now ! fix notices on php fix compilers warnings on gcc 4 less sql activity
já é um ótimo progresso, mas nao fala mesmo dos fixes o q q são!
tbem n cheguei a ver ainda se o cliente php é o mesmo.
e q mal lhe pergunte Glaucio, d q lugar no PR?

----------


## glaucioklipel

hahaha Pato Branco, cidade da Bozena iauhaiuha

Mas bloquear usuarios em tempo real jah eh um otimo avanço hahahah

----------


## agl77

Haha, gostei, vc n fala como ela?
kkkkk
nossa, mas essa do usuario em tempo real é um avanço mesmo, ótimo!

----------


## agl77

bom o script vai ficar ruim de fazer, pois tem muita coisa nos textos pra se mudar! logo passarei o q td fiz pra funcionar no Debian 4.1.
Conferi o php, é todo igual, entao só recompilar mesmo!

----------


## glaucioklipel

O autor me respondeu q o bug de número de contatos ainda permanece pois não viu o e-mail a tempo.

Então, quando o cliente tiver mais de 400 contatos, o msn dele nao vai CONECTAAAA-AAAR aiuhaiuahiauh

Com mais de 400 contatos no msn o funcionário ainda jura de pé junto que tem um bando de contatos profissionais ali... Sabemos  :Smile: 

Nem sei se o autor do msn-proxy vai realmente se preocupar com isso, acho q isso é uma solução e não um bug aiuhauihaiauh

Abraços!

----------


## lucianogf

heheheh

400 contatos profissionais é duro, hein???

mas dependendo da situação pode ocorrer sim.. digamos que podem ser poucos os casos..

----------


## glaucioklipel

heheheeh pois é Luciano, acredito que no caso de um Assistente Social até seria possível hahahaha.

Mas acredite, passei por essa situação diversas vezes. A galera nas empresas não se preocupa meeeesmo em pedir liberação de MSN pra trabalho. Isso eu digo por uma questão de lógica até, mas também pela vivência. Quando oriento a criação de uma nova conta para a empresa, o povo se recusa  :Wink: .

----------


## agl77

ops, lá vou eu incomodando denovo!
encontrei onde fazia a referencia a /tmp/mysql.sock|0|msn-proxy|secret|msn-proxy
dentro do /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf
alterei para
/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock|0|msn-proxy|secret|msn-proxy

e assim não precisa ser criado o link simbólico do /tmp/

----------


## agl77

Bom pessoal, 1 caca, não estou conseguindo resolver, depois q atualizei, pra versao 6 parou de dar a mesnsagem q a conversa está sendo monitorada.
verifiquei tbem q existe mais um campo na tabela contact_groups chamado contacts_deny

bom se alguém passou por isso e puder ajudar, agradeço!

----------


## rodrigoaraujobr

Pessoal depois de um sofrimento eis a solução.

Para quem usa FORWARD padrao DROP

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863

## MSN-PROXY
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 1863 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 1863 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 25000:30000 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 25000:30000 -j ACCEPT
##

Sofri um pouco pois sem a porta 443 (HTTPS) liberada não vai.

----------


## glaucioklipel

> Pessoal depois de um sofrimento eis a solução.
> 
> Para quem usa FORWARD padrao DROP
> 
> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863
> 
> ## MSN-PROXY
> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
> iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
> ...


tentou só com INPUT?

----------


## rodrigoaraujobr

Glaucio conversamos por msn rapido vc estava fazendo um servidor de email. 

Minhas regras são assim

INPUT ACCEPT
FORWARD DROP
OUTPUT ACCEPT

com as regras que passei esta funcionando 100% agora. Como disse faltava a porta 443 eta portinha...

Abraços!

----------


## glaucioklipel

> Glaucio conversamos por msn rapido vc estava fazendo um servidor de email. 
> 
> Minhas regras são assim
> 
> INPUT ACCEPT
> FORWARD DROP
> OUTPUT ACCEPT
> 
> com as regras que passei esta funcionando 100% agora. Como disse faltava a porta 443 eta portinha...
> ...


hahahah blz entao dotor!!! abraços!

----------


## agl77

alguem passou pelo problema de não dar a mensagem de estar sendo monitorado?

----------


## laertedarolt

Sim eu passei, vai ao bando apaga ali das configuracoes e as introduz novamente roda o MSN-proxy que vai dar,... 



As vezes ele e meio reinao mais trabalha bonitinho apesar do altor ainda nao ter colocado um botao pra limpar os log e nem escluir as contas.

----------


## glaucioklipel

dá pra mecher no código fonte do php tranquilo pra criar funçoes de excluir logs, é só conhecer bem o banco de dados q dá certinho.

----------


## agl77

Só não insiram tabelas novas no bd do msn proxy, pois deixa o o msn-proxy instavel! ele fica caindo constantemente.

----------


## agl77

bopm, já tirei as tabelas, coloquei novamente, e nada....
eu tinha a versao 0.5 tava estavel
mas qdo atualizei para a 0.6,..... já tentei modificar a libevent, mas sempre com os mesmos problemas
foi citado que pode ser a personalização de algum contato, como faço pra descobrir isso?
pois ele fica dando as msgs normais, e derrepente cai.
também nao consigo fazer startar nem em script de inicialização
nem pedindo pra chamar de 1 em 1 minuto no crontab.

Grato

----------


## agl77

Parece piada, zerei o banco de dados, compilei a libevent-1.4.4-stable, depois compilei o msn-proxy, e coloquei-o pra rodar, depois disso, meu modem Speedtream 4200 fica reiniciando de +- 10 em 10 minutos, eu havia falado q era o msn q caia, mas não é a internet!
uma luz por favor!!!

----------


## glaucioklipel

aiuhaiuhaiuh credo... sem o msn-proxy nao reseta?

----------


## agl77

paro o msn-proxy, funfa beleza!
pior q 3 clientes q quero implantar isso, sao o mesmo modelo de modem!

----------


## glaucioklipel

Estranho cara, em todo lugar que eu atualizei, funcionou blz.

Como vc fez com a base? Vc resetou ou fez backup?

----------


## agl77

apaguei as tabelas, deixei ele criar novamente!
apaguei o bd, e criei novamente
testei dos 2 modos
e a mesma coisa
ativo o msn-proxy, o modem começa a resetar de tempo em tempo
hehehehe até briguei com a Brasil Telecom

----------


## brunodisk

Amigos pra mim está dando um erro na hora da execução do programa;

/usr/local/bin/msn-proxy

fail to read mysql config (check defaults table)

O que pode estar acontecendo

----------


## gimenes

> Amigos pra mim está dando um erro na hora da execução do programa;
> 
> /usr/local/bin/msn-proxy
> 
> fail to read mysql config (check defaults table)
> 
> O que pode estar acontecendo


Tente isso: *chmod 600 /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf*

----------


## glaucioklipel

o chmod 600 pra pasta de config do mysql no msn-proxy é só pra tirar o acesso de usuário comum do arquivo conf da pasta mysql.

o que está faltando é LER O ARQUIVO INSTALL! lá tem as instruções do que deve ser feito a partir da primeira execução.

Pra entender (tomara que isto seja lido por todos que passam por esse problema, deve ser a 1000 vez que postamos a mesma resposta):

- 1a. execução: Por se tratar de um projeto em desenvolvimento, o 'instalador' ainda não faz todas as funções de customização de acordo com a rede, então, quando se executa a primeira vez, o proxy cria as tabelas do banco. Então, depois desse primeiro erro, é necessário executar os passos que estão no arquivo INSTALL, leia lá  :Wink: .

- 2a. execução: Com o ip devidamente informado no banco, vai funcionar ehheheheh

Abraço.

----------


## brunodisk

A parte da instalação eu consegui blz, o problema está sendo agora no firewall, 
coloquei as seguintes regras:

iptables -A INPUT -P tcp --dport 1863 -i $EXTERNA -J ACCEPT
essa é regra para aceitar a porta vindo de fora..
iptables -t nat PREROUTING -I $INTERNA -P tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to--port 1863

Lembrando que minha rede é proxy transparente e a minha política de firewall é:
IPUNT DROP
OUTPUT DROP
FORWARD DROP


Acontece o seguinte agora, se eu coloco só a regra para redirecionar a porta para ele próprio o msn naõ envia mensagem, se eu coloco só a primeira regra liberando a porta para fora, ele deixa enviar mensagem só que msn-proxy não captura..
oque pode ser feito?

----------


## glaucioklipel

libere o range de portas 25000:30000 para os pcs da rede interna, caso contrário não é possível a conexão com o proxy.

----------


## brunodisk

Amigo ve se da para me ajudar, olha as minhas regras de firewall:

Nopaste - No description

----------


## carlos10

> Fiz toda a instalação e na ora de conectar ele retorna o seguinte erro no mode debug:
> 
> debug: connection from [192.168.0.23]
> connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
> debug: fail to read ns server command
> 
> 
> Segue abaixo o debug de minha configuração:
> 
> ...




Estou com a mesma falha no debug: debug: _fail to read ns server command_, meu lievent é 1.4
outra falha que dá é a seguinte:

_connected to [207.46.106.66:1863]
debug: connection from [10.103.25.20]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
debug: command blocked: USR 137 [email protected] 212878279.86233104.225114124
payload: [(null)]
debug: ns client pre command not accepted
USR 137 [email protected] 212878279.86233104.225114124
payload: [(null)]

_daí o usuário não consegue se conectar. Isso acontece aleatoreamente com os usuarios, até comigo q não tenho lista grande. Max_clients=4000
No Firewall tudo liberado, input, output e forward.

Por favor alguém tem uma dica?

----------


## glaucioklipel

Posso estar vesgo hehehe, mas não vi nenhum redirecionamento pra porta do proxy...

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1863 -s (intervalo de ips da rede)/24 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863

----------


## carlos10

Sim tenho esse regra elementar, hehe:
iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863

Agora de manhã quando cheguei vi o debug com um monte de erros:

_SQL ERROR: (UPDATE contacts SET contact_status = 'OFF', contact_deny = contact_deny & ~4194304 WHERE email = '[email protected]') MySQL: (MySQL server has gone away)
debug: connection from [10.103.25.20]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
SQL ERROR: (UPDATE users SET last_seen = NOW(), last_addr = '10.103.25.20' WHERE email = '[email protected]') MySQL: (MySQL server has gone away)
debug: ns client pre command not accepted
USR 6 TWN I [email protected]
payload: [(null)]

_A iniciativa do msn-proxy é excelente, atende a necessidade de muitos. Já tentei Jabber, Openfire, etc, nada resolve...Acredito que esse msn-proxy ainda está muito verde, apesar de já ter começado há mais de 1 ano o projeto, precisava alguém que assumisse a bronca e fizesse a correção desses bugs.....

----------


## rogeriokde

Ola pessoal,

Já estou em minha segunda tentativa de instalar o msn proxy e estou parado no mesmo lugar.

quando eu do um make eu recebo isso como resposta:



```
[[email protected] msn-proxy]# make
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/lib -fno-builtin-log -c msn-proxy.c
In file included from ns-data.h:25,
                 from user.h:32,
                 from ns.h:25,
                 from msn-proxy.c:27:
client.h:28:19: error: event.h: Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
In file included from ns-data.h:25,
                 from user.h:32,
                 from ns.h:25,
                 from msn-proxy.c:27:
client.h:36: error: field âreadâ has incomplete type
client.h:37: error: field âwriteâ has incomplete type
client.h:38: error: field âlistenâ has incomplete type
In file included from ns-data.h:26,
                 from user.h:32,
                 from ns.h:25,
                 from msn-proxy.c:27:
server.h:37: error: field âreadâ has incomplete type
server.h:38: error: field âwriteâ has incomplete type
In file included from user.h:33,
                 from ns.h:25,
                 from msn-proxy.c:27:
sb-data.h:45: error: field âlistenâ has incomplete type
In file included from msn-proxy.c:29:
ctl.h:34: error: field âreadâ has incomplete type
In file included from config.h:30,
                 from net-io.h:28,
                 from msn-proxy.c:33:
mysql.h:49:25: error: mysql/mysql.h: Arquivo ou diretÃ³rio nÃ£o encontrado
In file included from config.h:30,
                 from net-io.h:28,
                 from msn-proxy.c:33:
mysql.h:65: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before âMYSQLâ
mysql.h:76: error: expected â=â, â,â, â;â, âasmâ or â__attribute__â before âdb_fetch_rowâ
mysql.h:77: error: expected â)â before â*â token
mysql.h:78: error: expected â)â before â*â token
mysql.h:79: error: expected â)â before â*â token
mysql.h:80: error: expected â=â, â,â, â;â, âasmâ or â__attribute__â before â*â token
mysql.h:82: error: expected â=â, â,â, â;â, âasmâ or â__attribute__â before â*â token
msn-proxy.c: In function âmainâ:
msn-proxy.c:204: warning: implicit declaration of function âevent_initâ
msn-proxy.c:211: warning: implicit declaration of function âevent_setâ
msn-proxy.c:211: error: âEV_READâ undeclared (first use in this function)
msn-proxy.c:211: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
msn-proxy.c:211: error: for each function it appears in.)
msn-proxy.c:211: error: âEV_PERSISTâ undeclared (first use in this function)
msn-proxy.c:212: warning: implicit declaration of function âevent_addâ
msn-proxy.c:217: warning: implicit declaration of function âevent_dispatchâ
make: ** [msn-proxy.o] Erro 1
```

 
Não sei mais o que fazer...

----------


## carlos10

Saiu do forno ontem 15/06 a versão 0.6.1 !!!
Vou testar!

----------


## rogeriokde

compilei o libevent, agora esta dando somente esse erro abaixo:



```
[[email protected] msn-proxy]# make
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c msn-proxy.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c server.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c sb.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c command.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c config.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c net-io.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c client.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c syslog.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c ns.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c mysql.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c sql.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c protocol.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c check-cmd.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c contacts.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c msg.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c p2p.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c user.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c string.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c io.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c sig.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c fmt.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c xml.c
cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c ctl.c
cc -o msn-proxy msn-proxy.o server.o sb.o command.o config.o net-io.o client.o syslog.o ns.o mysql.o sql.o protocol.o check-cmd.o contacts.omsg.o p2p.o user.o string.o io.o sig.o fmt.o xml.o ctl.o -L/usr/local/lib -levent -L/usr/local/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmysqlclient
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: ** [msn-proxy] Erro 1
```

----------


## brunodisk

Amigo obrigado pela dica, funcionou, agora só tem um problema, todos da rede ficam caindo com uma freqüência enorme, o que será que está acontecendo?





> Posso estar vesgo hehehe, mas não vi nenhum redirecionamento pra porta do proxy...
> 
> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1863 -s (intervalo de ips da rede)/24 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863

----------


## leosdutra

Bom dia galera!
Espero que alguém possa me dar uma luz...

o problema é o seguinte:
existe um servidor que tem a conexão com a net, $GW ok?
e existe outro servidor, onde ficará o msn-proxy (por motivos que não cabem ser descritos rsrs), $proxy ok?

como faria com os redirecionamentos / drops / qqroutracoisaqueovalha para conseguir fazer funcionar o msn-proxy?!

já quebrei a cabeça e realmente não consigo ver uma saída (ok, sei que sou meio leigo hehe)...

Conto com a colaboração de vocês!

----------


## agl77

Pessoal, descobri o pq ficava caindo depois q atualizei da 0.5 para 0.6, existe no msn-proxy.conf o 
# max clients
#
# set the number of simultaneous messenger clients on your network
# with this knob
#
max_clients=10

certo, o meu estava setado para 300 000, baixei esse numero para 300, e bingo, está funcionando ok agora!
ahh ouve campos tbem q mmudaram na tabela do .5 para o .6

----------


## brzsistemas

Ae galera, ótima solução, estou configurando em um cliente para teste, instalei tudo como descrito acima sem maiores problemas, só estou tendo dificuldade na hora de conectar, versões do MSN mais antigas funcionam sem problemas, as mais novas como a 8.5 em algumas maquinas funcionam e outras não. rodei o msn-proxy com o parametro -v e para minha surpresa a versão 8.5 em algumas maquinas utiliza o protocolo msnp13 e em outras além desse utiliza também o msnp14 e msnp15. Nos testes as maquinas que utilizam os três protocolos conectaram sem problemas! Alguma idéia ou sugestão?

----------


## leonardoss

Pessoal,

Estou usando msn-proxy-0.6.2.

Esta funcionando, mas estou com problema de estar prendendo a sessão, tipo dou um logof no msn, mas pagina do msn-proxy continua online, alguem já passou por isso?

----------


## g0han

Aqui ele gravou 1 dia só e parou.

Alguma dica?

root:# /usr/local/bin/msn-proxy -v

info: reading config file [/usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf]
SQL: (SHOW TABLES)
SQL: (SELECT connect, save_msg, save_contacts, commands, internal_host FROM defaults LIMIT 1)
config file : /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf
default ns host : messenger.hotmail.com
default ns port : 1863
listen host : 0.0.0.0
listen port : 1863
backlog : 10
max clients : 10000
max ctl clients : 10
port range begin : 25000
port range end : 30000
ctl read timeout : 5
client read timeout : 600
client write timeout : 60
server read timeout : 600
server write timeout : 60
client connect timeout: 180

ACLs
connect : ALLOW
log messages : YES
save_contacts : YES

listen on [0.0.0.0:1863]
SQL: (DELETE FROM sb)
SQL: (UPDATE contacts SET contact_status = 'OFF', contact_deny = contact_deny & ~4194304)
SQL: (UPDATE users SET status = 'OFF')

E não gravou mais..

OBS: uso squid3 transparente na porta 3128, e firewall em accept, utilizando esse direcionamento:

iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863

eth0 = rede externa
eth1 = rede interna

Obrigado a qualquer ajuda..

----------


## brunodisk

Amigo somente com essa regra funcionou? Pois sempre que eu coloco ela eu não consigo enviar mensagens mais. E o serviço está rodando blz.




> Aqui ele gravou 1 dia só e parou.
> 
> Alguma dica?
> 
> root:# /usr/local/bin/msn-proxy -v
> 
> info: reading config file [/usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf]
> SQL: (SHOW TABLES)
> SQL: (SELECT connect, save_msg, save_contacts, commands, internal_host FROM defaults LIMIT 1)
> ...

----------


## g0han

entao.. aqui tambem NAO esta funcionando.. =|

o msn-proxy esta rodando normal, mas nao grava conversa nenhuma..

dicas?!

----------


## Thakowbbery

Já eu estou com um problema diferente.
Eu comecei usando a versão 0.5.
Depois de mais ou menos 1 mês e meio do nada parou de funcionar.
Na época tinha acabado de sair a 0.6.
Instalei ela e até ontem estava funcionando beleza.
Hoje, o que começou a acontecer:

- Os msn´s conectam de boa
- Na hora de enviar uma mensagem, clicando em "Enviar", o MSN desconecta
- Reconecta normalmente, cai se tentar mandar uma mensagem *PRA QUALQUER CONTATO*

Atualizei pra versão 0.6.2 (estou usando MySQL), mas o problema persiste.
Abaixo o log exato quando eu mando enviar a mensagem. Destaquei em negrito algumas linhas que acho podem ser importantes:

*OBS:* [email protected] é o e-mail da minha conta do MSN que uso dentro da empresa
Meu_nome é o meu nome que aparece no meu MSN





> [[email protected]] send to ns server ==> XFR 17 SB
> 
> command buf: [XFR 17 SB 207.46.26.172:1863 CKI 1237656804.2816291.14137100 U messenger.msn.com 1
> ]
> SQL: (INSERT INTO sb (email, since) VALUES ('[email protected]', NOW()))
> listen on [192.168.0.1:28947]
> SQL: (INSERT INTO log (sb_id, `date`, email, display_name, type) VALUES (63807, NOW(), '[email protected]', 'Meu_nome', 'start'))
> *SQL ERROR:* (INSERT INTO log (sb_id, `date`, email, display_name, type) VALUES (63807, NOW(), '[email protected]', 'Meu_nome', 'start')) MySQL: (*Duplicate entry '264020' for key 1*)
> *debug: ns server command not accepted*
> ...


Eu vi essas linhas que falam sobre entradas duplicadas, mas eu sou um completo noob em banco de dados, então não sei até onde isso pode ser um problema.
O problema talvez seja sobre o comando "ns" não sendo aceito, mas eu não sei como tratar isso, ou o que isso quer dizer.
A última mensagem em negrito é a hora que eu sou desconectado.

Complicado, pra mim agora só falta tentar limpar a base do MySQL, mas eu tava querendo evitar isso :-/

----------


## agl77

Thakowbbery, tenta apagar as tabelas e deixar o msn-proxy criar novamente! da versão .5 pra .6 foi mudado o nome de um campo, e verifica tbem dentro do msn-proxy.conf, quanto esta setado no max_clients= eu tinha no .5 setado como 100.000 depois q fiz o upgrade, só caia, baixei pra 300 ta funfando beleza!
se vc quiser existe uma ferramenta chamada phpmyadmin, q vc pode administrar o banco de dados muito facilmente! é o q uso, pois é um saco fazer via linha de comando

----------


## brunodisk

O meu problema persiste que é não deixar enviar mensagens, já olhei tudo o que podia no firewall, o msn-proxy está rodando, estou vendo as configurações etc.. mais quando eu coloco as regras para ele rodar não funciona o msn ou seja, não consegue enviar mensagem.

----------


## agl77

passei por isso, mas, verifiquei q na tabela contacts, o campo contact_allowed para contact_deny, algo assim! e começa a essa folia de cair constantemente!

----------


## Thakowbbery

> Thakowbbery, tenta apagar as tabelas e deixar o msn-proxy criar novamente! da versão .5 pra .6 foi mudado o nome de um campo, e verifica tbem dentro do msn-proxy.conf, quanto esta setado no max_clients= eu tinha no .5 setado como 100.000 depois q fiz o upgrade, só caia, baixei pra 300 ta funfando beleza!
> se vc quiser existe uma ferramenta chamada phpmyadmin, q vc pode administrar o banco de dados muito facilmente! é o q uso, pois é um saco fazer via linha de comando


Então...

Eu já estava com a versão 0.6 rodando aqui de boa.
Simplesmente parou de funcionar da noite pro dia (na verdade tivemos problemas com quedas de energia durante a noite passada, mas apenas esse serviço específico parou de funcionar).
Eu também fiz o que você sugeriu, de reduzir a quantidade de conexões. Isso também não funcionou.
No meu caso o MSN fica aberto o tempo que for, contanto que eu não envie nenhuma mensagem. A primeira mensagem que eu tentar mandar, pra qualquer contato, o MSN cai (o que ocorre nesse momento está descrito no log que eu passei no meu último post).
Foi que nem eu falei, pra mim agora só falta matar as tabelas e começar tudo de novo. Mas eu estava querendo evitar de fazer isso :-/. Acho que vou guardar todas as conversas e mandar ver, tudo de novo, do zero.

----------


## Thakowbbery

Bom, foi bem por aí. Criei outro usuário e outra base no MySQL e agora voltou a funcionar. Porém, eu ainda estou com vários problemas:

- Ao tentar bloquear um contato para alguma pessoa, aparece a mensagem: *Falha ao gravar alteração
*- Quando eu faço alguma alteração geral, cujo intuito seja afetar todos os usuários, ela não funciona. Não propaga para os usuários. Ela só propaga para usuários que ainda vão ser criados no banco de dados. Usuários já existentes não recebem a alteração.

Para ambos os casos eu chequei o log, sem sucesso (não há nenhuma atividade nele).
Tentei fazer as alterações, parar o msn-proxy, parar o mysql e então iniciar todos de novo, também sem sucesso.
Esses problemas eu tenho desde a versão 0.5, e eu vi que parece que isso funciona para todas as outras pessoas :-/. Eu devo estar fazendo algo muito errado.

----------


## eduardobertolla

Boa Tarde.
fiz a instalação do msn-proxy hoje no servidor está funcionando beleza e por enquanto a contento, não tive tempo de testar suas funcionalizades, minha dúvida é a seguinte: aparentemente a mensagem de aviso do monitoramento só esta indo para o próprio usuário conectado, existe uma forma dessa mensagem ir para as duas pontas?no caso para o usuário e para a pessoa com quem o mesmo está conversando?já vi algumas empresas que funciona dessa forma.O msn-proxy faz isso?qual a configuração caso faça?

[]'s

----------


## brunodisk

Consegui colocar as regras sem que parasse o msn de enviar as mensagens, só que tem outro problema não está capturando as mensagens, não aparece nada na tela do msn-proxy, e o serviço está rodando.

----------


## agl77

brunodisk colocou as regras de direcionamento da porta?
fiz assim pra iniciar e ta beleza

internet="eth0"

echo "Iniciando o MSN-Proxy"
/usr/local/bin/msn-proxy & >> /dev/null
iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i $internet -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863 >> /dev/null

----------


## brunodisk

Eu acho que tem mais algum problema, pois não funciona de forma alguma, o serviço está rodando mais não captura nada, já estou quase desistindo de mexer nesse programa..




> brunodisk colocou as regras de direcionamento da porta?
> fiz assim pra iniciar e ta beleza
> 
> internet="eth0"
> 
> echo "Iniciando o MSN-Proxy"
> /usr/local/bin/msn-proxy & >> /dev/null
> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i $internet -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863 >> /dev/null

----------


## agl77

olha não aconselho a desistir, hehehe, me bati muito, mas a hora q funcionou, compensou!
a Libevent deve estar funcionando pois o msn-proxy está rodando.
bom tbem tem como tentar instalar o phpmyadmin e verificar o ip da interface interna se está correto

tenta tbem modificar a interface da regra q lhe passe4i anteriormente, tenta c a interna e c a externa
mas qq mudança nao irá funcionar se vc nao desconectar e conectar o msn novamente

----------


## blitzdeath

Como que eu faço para cadastrar os contatos? Direto no banco?

----------


## agl77

não, conecta teus usuarios, e ele vai ler a lista deles.
e vai fazer isso pelo cliente php do msn-proxy

----------


## blitzdeath

certo... to tentando fazer funcionar aqui... 
_executo:_ msn-proxy -d &
*Saída:*
[1] 25621
[[email protected] msn-proxy]# config file : /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf
default ns host : messenger.hotmail.com
default ns port : 1863
listen host : 0.0.0.0
listen port : 1863
backlog : 10
max clients : 10
max ctl clients : 10
port range begin : 25000
port range end : 30000
ctl read timeout : 5
client read timeout : 600
client write timeout : 60
server read timeout : 600
server write timeout : 60
client connect timeout: 180

ACLs
connect : DENY
log messages : YES
save_contacts : YES

_minha maquina conectando.._ 

debug: connection from [10.1.1.15]
command buf: [Gmessenger.hotmail.com]
debug: connection from [10.1.1.15]
command buf: []
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: connection from [10.1.1.15]
command buf: [GÏ.ja]
debug: connection from [10.1.1.15]
command buf: []
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: ns client disconnected


e aí eu conecto mas não aparece nada na página da web.
Alguma idéia?

----------


## laertedarolt

> certo... to tentando fazer funcionar aqui... 
> _executo:_ msn-proxy -d &
> *Saída:*
> [1] 25621
> [[email protected] msn-proxy]# config file : /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf
> default ns host : messenger.hotmail.com
> default ns port : 1863
> listen host : 0.0.0.0
> listen port : 1863
> ...


 
================
Esse erro ai da sempre quando o IP que voce cadastrou nao é o mesmo ... 
mysql> insert into defaults (internal_host) values ("IP DO SERVIDOR QUE ESTA RODANDO O MSN-PROXY ");

verifica isso aki ...

----------


## blitzdeath

instalei novamente e agora mudou um pouco o erro*

msn-proxy -d -i -p -s -v*
info: reading config file [/usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf]
SQL: (SHOW TABLES)
SQL: (SELECT connect, save_msg, save_contacts, commands, internal_host FROM defaults LIMIT 1)
config file : /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf
default ns host : messenger.hotmail.com
default ns port : 1863
listen host : 0.0.0.0
listen port : 1863
backlog : 10
max clients : 300
max ctl clients : 10
port range begin : 25000
port range end : 30000
ctl read timeout : 5
client read timeout : 600
client write timeout : 60
server read timeout : 600
server write timeout : 60
client connect timeout: 180

ACLs
connect : ALLOW
log messages : YES
save_contacts : YES

listen on [0.0.0.0:1863]
SQL: (DELETE FROM sb)
SQL: (UPDATE contacts SET contact_status = 'OFF', contact_deny = contact_deny & ~4194304)
SQL: (UPDATE users SET status = 'OFF')
debug: connection from [10.1.1.15]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
command buf: [GA6ï]
debug: connection from [10.1.1.15]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
command buf: []
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: connection from [10.1.1.15]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
command buf: [GÏ.lV]
debug: connection from [10.1.1.15]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
command buf: []
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: ns client disconnected

----------


## blitzdeath

desculpa o flood aí mas nao tem ninguém escutando na 1863...
*
nmap localhost
*



> Starting Nmap 4.00 ( Nmap - Free Security Scanner For Network Exploration & Security Audits. ) at 2008-07-25 18:29 AMT
> Interesting ports on localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1):
> (The 1663 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
> PORT STATE SERVICE
> 22/tcp open ssh
> 25/tcp open smtp
> 80/tcp open http
> 111/tcp open rpcbind
> 631/tcp open ipp
> ...


outra coisa.. meu firewall+proxy está em um ip e meu msn-proxy em outro....
como que resolvo isso de uma vez por todas..

----------


## laertedarolt

veja esse forun aki ... 

Linux: MSN-Proxy no Debian Etch [Artigo] 

por esse tutorial e impossivel alguem nao conseguir instalar ... 


o lembra dessas regras aki 

no teu firewall ... 

$LAN --- igual a teu faixa de IP 


# MSN-Proxy
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1863 -s $LAN -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 25000:30000 -s $LAN -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 25000:30000 -s $LAN -j ACCEPT
#


depois no final do teu firewall adicone essas linhas ... 
para que ele nao se conecte por outras portas e muito simples instalar isso .. 

# Bloqueio do MSN
iptables -A FORWARD -m string --string "gateway.dll" --algo bm -s $LAN -j DROP
iptables -A FORWARD -m string --string "x-msn-messenger" --algo bm -s $LAN -j DROP
#

----------


## jorgelira

ola galera, bom instalei o msn-proxy td tranquilo, mas quando inicio o serviço o msn nao funciona da um erro 8100030d
imagino q seja algo errado na minha regra de direcionamento, por favor se alguem puder me ajudar eu agradeço

----------


## blitzdeath

to usando o Fedora Core 5 e no meu Firewall o Fedora 4.
Essas regras só funcionam quanto o MSN-proxy estão na mesma máquina que o Firewall.
Quando você lista as portas na máquina onde está o MSN-proxy, a 1863 não está aberta.
Gostaria de saber se isso é normal.





> veja esse forun aki ... 
> 
> Linux: MSN-Proxy no Debian Etch [Artigo] 
> 
> por esse tutorial e impossivel alguem nao conseguir instalar ... 
> 
> 
> o lembra dessas regras aki 
> 
> ...

----------


## laertedarolt

Voce tem que redirecionar a porta para a porta se for outra maquina .. joga a porta na outra maquina e depois lah dentro dela voce redireciona ela pra ela mesmo.. 

e pronto mais o MSN-porxy tem que estar instalado nela e sim a porta vai estar aberta ...

----------


## laoss

Bom dia 

Bom pessoal to com um erro aqui que deve ser algo simples eu acho porém nao intendo muito de banco de dados logo nao sei o que fazer. A instalação ocorreu tranquilamente, passei pelos erros que a maioria passou com o libevent e mysql.h e etc mas fui lendo aqui e resolvi... fiz todo aquele procedimento inicial pra criar o banco e etc... rodei pela primeira vez e deu aquele cannot init database fui ao mysql novamente para colocar o ip porém acontece este erro :

mysql> insert into defaults (internal_host) values ('192.168.100.1');
ERROR 1046 (3D000): No database selected

obrigado desde ja

----------


## agl77

eu instalei o phpmyadmin pra ficar mais pratico a adm no banco de dados!
mas qual foram os comandos q vc usou anteriormente pra conectar no banco de dados?

----------


## laoss

> eu instalei o phpmyadmin pra ficar mais pratico a adm no banco de dados!
> mas qual foram os comandos q vc usou anteriormente pra conectar no banco de dados?


Exatamente aqueles do INSTALL 

create database 'msn-proxy';
grant all privileges on `msn-proxy`.* to `msn-proxy`@localhost identified by '*****';
flush previleges;

depois tentei executar ... 
voltei no mysql para colocar o ip do servidor

insert into defaults (internal_host) values ('192.168.100.1');
ERROR 1046 (3D000): No database selected

----------


## agl77

USE msn-proxy
insert into defaults (internal_host) values ('192.168.100.1');

creio q seja só isso

----------


## laoss

> USE msn-proxy
> insert into defaults (internal_host) values ('192.168.100.1');
> 
> creio q seja só isso


Acho q nao  :Frown: 

mysql> USE msn-proxy
Database changed
mysql> insert into defaults (internal_host) values ('192.168.100.1');
ERROR 1146 (42S02): Table 'msn-proxy.defaults' doesn't exist
mysql>

----------


## agl77

ix entao... eu sou bem curto em bd, se tiver como instalar o phpmyadmin acho q iria facilitar!

----------


## laoss

> ix entao... eu sou bem curto em bd, se tiver como instalar o phpmyadmin acho q iria facilitar!



Eu acho é naquela primeira execução o programa nao conseguiu criar as tabelas.. acho que quando a gente tentou USE msn-proxy e depois o insert para colocar o ip deveria funcionar...olha só quando listo as tabelas

mysql> show tables;
Empty set (0.00 sec)

é isso mesmo... olha só quando deu um msn-proxy -d

[email protected]:/var/run/mysqld# msn-proxy -d
SQL INIT: (Access denied for user 'msn-proxy'@'localhost' (using password: YES))
cannot init database

o arquivo conf ta certo acho... usei mysql -u msn-proxy -p e ele acessa certinho...

----------


## agl77

cara, vou tentar te passar os instaladores q fiz, problema é q mudei as senhas



> ## instalando msn-proxy
> cd msn-proxy
> make
> make install
> 
> cd ..
> #criando .o BD
> mysql -ppasswd < bd_msn.sql
> rm /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf
> ...


só preciso mandar o arquivo q cria as tabelas agora
tem q criar ele chamado de bd_msn.sql

----------


## laoss

> cara, vou tentar te passar os instaladores q fiz, problema é q mudei as senhas
> 
> 
> só preciso mandar o arquivo q cria as tabelas agora
> tem q criar ele chamado de bd_msn.sql


[email protected]:/usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql# msn-proxy -d
SQL INIT: (Access denied for user 'msn-proxy'@'localhost' (using password: YES))
cannot init database

eu revisei a instalacao a principio ta ok.. porém meu problema é que ta dando acesso negado quando tenta conectar no mysql, tentei trocar o usuario mas da erro também... alguma idéia?? segue o conf

# "host or socket|port (zero for socket)|user|pass|database name"
/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock|0|msn-proxy|'******'|msn-proxy

----------


## agl77

eu tive esse problema tbem
é erro na criação do BD ou na senha
vc alterou a senha do bd?
q distro vc usa?
sujiro instalar o phpmyadmin
se for debian
aptitude install phpmyadmin

----------


## laoss

> eu tive esse problema tbem
> é erro na criação do BD ou na senha
> vc alterou a senha do bd?
> q distro vc usa?
> sujiro instalar o phpmyadmin
> se for debian
> aptitude install phpmyadmin


nao alterei nada... tentei com o usuario root mas da erro tbm...
ok phpmyadmin instalado.. e agora? desculpe as perguntas mas sou 0 em bd... :Frown:

----------


## laertedarolt

Esse erro e por que a senha do usuario " msn-proxy " tah errada .. dai ele nao consegue criar as tabelas.


depois das tabelas criadas dai voce devera usar o comando 


use msn-proxy 

dai se da o insert intro.... 



verifica a senha do user msn-proxy ... se nao sabe setar ela instala o webmin que voce vai conseguir setar a senha desse usuario.. 
mais pode ter certesa e o usuario MSN-proxy que nao consegue logar no banco ... 

flw ae

----------


## laoss

> Esse erro e por que a senha do usuario " msn-proxy " tah errada .. dai ele nao consegue criar as tabelas.
> 
> 
> depois das tabelas criadas dai voce devera usar o comando 
> 
> 
> use msn-proxy 
> 
> dai se da o insert intro.... 
> ...


a senha nao esta errada pois se executo mysql -u msn-proxy -p eu tenho acesso. creio que o problema seja de acesso... alguma coisa que nao consegui achar ainda nega o acesso. 

[email protected]:/etc/mysql# mysql -u msn-proxy -p
Enter password: 
Welcome to the MySQL monitor. Commands end with ; or \g.
Your MySQL connection id is 72
Server version: 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5 (Ubuntu)

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.

mysql> use msn-proxy
Database changed
mysql>

e o erro é o seguinte:

[email protected]:/usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql# msn-proxy -d
SQL INIT: (Acesso negado para o usu�rio 'msn-proxy'@'localhost' (senha usada: SIM))
cannot init database

mysql> show grants for `msn-proxy`@localhost;
+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
| Grants for [email protected] |
+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
| GRANT USAGE ON *.* TO 'msn-proxy'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD '*C56FAE9852D64F81E5D89F3219F5708019BEF2C0' | 
| GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON `msn-proxy`.* TO 'msn-proxy'@'localhost' WITH GRANT OPTION | 
+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
2 rows in set (0.00 sec)

mysql>

----------


## laoss

> a senha nao esta errada pois se executo mysql -u msn-proxy -p eu tenho acesso. creio que o problema seja de acesso... alguma coisa que nao consegui achar ainda nega o acesso. 
> 
> [email protected]:/etc/mysql# mysql -u msn-proxy -p
> Enter password: 
> Welcome to the MySQL monitor. Commands end with ; or \g.
> Your MySQL connection id is 72
> Server version: 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5 (Ubuntu)
> 
> Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.
> ...


Resolvido no conf tinham umas ' ' q nao eram pra estar ali... agora o problema é outro to quase!! eheheh, segue: 

debug: connection from [192.168.100.14]
command buf: [VER 1 MSNP9 MSNP8 CVR0
]
command buf: [VER 1 MSNP9 MSNP8 CVR0
]
command buf: [CVR 2 0x0409 winnt 5.1 i386 MSNMSGR 6.0.0602 MSMSGS [email protected]om
]
command buf: [CVR 2 8.1.0178 8.1.0178 8.1.0178 http://msgruser.dlservice.microsoft....LMessenger.exe Windows Live Messenger
]
command buf: [USR 3 TWN I [email protected]
]
command buf: [XFR 3 NS 207.46.111.69:1863 0 65.54.239.81:1863
]
debug: connection closed by ns server

e o msn nao conecta

----------


## jorgelira

Oi por favor sera q alguem pode me ajudar quando inicio meu msn-proxy o msn nao conecta da erro minha regra é
*iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863
*mas nao vai de jeito nenhum eu uso debian etch por favor me ajudem

----------


## agl77

qual é a placa de rede da internet e qual é a da rede interna?

----------


## andersonjc

Ae pessoal alguem ja tentou usar o msn 9 passando pelo msn-proxy? eu to tentando mas nao conecta. Estou usando a versao 6.1 do msn-proxy.

vlw

----------


## andersonjc

> Oi por favor sera q alguem pode me ajudar quando inicio meu msn-proxy o msn nao conecta da erro minha regra é
> *iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863*
> mas nao vai de jeito nenhum eu uso debian etch por favor me ajudem


 
nao esquece de liberar as portas 1863 e da 25000 a 30000 no INPUT do teu servidor caso a tua politica esteja como DROP!


flw

----------


## laoss

> nao esquece de liberar as portas 1863 e da 25000 a 30000 no INPUT do teu servidor caso a tua politica esteja como DROP!
> 
> 
> flw


é eu tive problemas... mas depois que eu liberei as portas funcionou direitinho...eu uso shorewall pra fazer as regras... seu alguem precisar de uma dica posso colocar aqui como fiz.

----------


## thelast

Olá pessoal a dias tento instalar o msn-proxy no meu servidor(Debian etch), mas o danado não captura as conversas. Segui o tutorial de instação Linux: MSN-Proxy no Debian Etch [Artigo]. 

Durante a instalação não deu nenhum erro, redirecionei a porta 1863, bloquiei o msn na porta 80 com squid, mas nada de capturar as conversas. 

Qdo instalo o msn-proxy ele cria o BD tudo certinho. Já li tudo na net sobre msn-proxy, porém não consigo fazer funcionar. 

executei o tcpdump na porta 1863 e vi que o messenger ta saindo por ela. já não sei mais o que fazer, mas tb nao queria desistir.

----------


## agl77

cara instalei 5 ou 6x no debian etch
tenho 2 q funcionam diferente
um capturando a placa de rede interna, e outro a externa pra funcionar
bom, do alto do meu conhecimento digo q não sei o q acontece.

----------


## info24hs

Estou com a versão 6.2 e nao consigo conectar o msn live 9 beta, alguem sabe de alguma mágica?

Abraços..
CRistiano

----------


## thelast

> Olá pessoal a dias tento instalar o msn-proxy no meu servidor(Debian etch), mas o danado não captura as conversas. Segui o tutorial de instação Linux: MSN-Proxy no Debian Etch [Artigo]. 
> 
> Durante a instalação não deu nenhum erro, redirecionei a porta 1863, bloquiei o msn na porta 80 com squid, mas nada de capturar as conversas. 
> 
> Qdo instalo o msn-proxy ele cria o BD tudo certinho. Já li tudo na net sobre msn-proxy, porém não consigo fazer funcionar. 
> 
> executei o tcpdump na porta 1863 e vi que o messenger ta saindo por ela. já não sei mais o que fazer, mas tb nao queria desistir.


Bom pessoal as coisas melhoraram aqui, consegui fazer funcionar!!!

Ao invés de bloquear o messenger na porta 80 com squid. fiz como nosso amigo glaucioklipel indicava!!!
mas ainda retornava o erro abaixo:

gateway:~# iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --string 'x-msn-messenger' -j DROP
iptables v1.3.6: STRING match: You must specify `--algo'
Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.

Ai procurei na net e alterei para

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --algo bm --string 'x-msn-messenger' -j DROP

adicionei "--algo bm" e funcionou. Só ainda não sei pra que serve essas tag's 

Ah mas ainda não esta barrando(wink's, transferencia de arquivos, chamar atenção, enviar msg que está sendo monitorado, etc). Com vc's isto funciona????

Mas pelo menos o essencial que é monitorar as conversas e bloquear determinados contatos esta funcionando bem!!!

----------


## thiagoaurea

Olá,

Estou com o mesmo problema meu MSN-Proxy não barrando (wink's, transferencia de arquivos, chamar atenção, enviar msg que está sendo monitorado, etc).

Ele apenas gera os logs... eu notei tbm que a consulta de logs demora muito... 

alguem pode me ajudar?


muito obrigado!

----------


## info24hs

> Estou com a versão 6.2 e nao consigo conectar o msn live 9 beta, alguem sabe de alguma mágica?
> 
> Abraços..
> CRistiano


 
Resolvi o problema: Na verdade eram 2.

1- Existe uns patch no endereço que corrigem o bug do live 9 beta 14, que frequentemente são atualizados: SourceForge.net Repository - [msn-proxy] Index of /msn-proxy

 msn-proxy.h *1.8* 2 weeks loos-br . beta support for MSNP18 . merging diego's patches
 msnp12.h *1.3* 2 weeks loos-br . beta support for MSNP18 . merging diego's patches
 msnp13.h *1.8* 16 hours loos-br added the 509 command
 msnp15.h *1.8* 16 hours loos-br added the 509 command
 msnp8.h *1.3* 2 weeks loos-br . beta support for MSNP18 . merging diego's patches 
 protocol.c *1.14* 2 weeks loos-br fix a small bug. msn-proxy end with return code = 51 if notify is enabled and ad... 

2- Mas mesmo depois de atualizado continuava não funcionar 2 contas que eu tinha .. no final descobri que a 3º conta funcionava na versão live beta 9, ai desligando o msn-proxy tudo voltava ao normal.

Solução: foi apagar e criar novamente o banco de dados do msn-proxy, agora tudo funciona, quanto as funcionalidades nao fiz os testes ainda.

Resumindo ,.. não sei se a versão 6.2 que eu tenho estava causando o problema, de fato compilei o msn-proxy com esses patchs, o problema todo no meu caso éra o banco de dados que desde o inicio nao deixava contas novas serem conectadas..

Abraços

Cristiano

----------


## laoss

> Olá,
> 
> Estou com o mesmo problema meu MSN-Proxy não barrando (wink's, transferencia de arquivos, chamar atenção, enviar msg que está sendo monitorado, etc).
> 
> Ele apenas gera os logs... eu notei tbm que a consulta de logs demora muito... 
> 
> alguem pode me ajudar?
> 
> 
> muito obrigado!


Estou com o mesmo problema do colega, porém a unica funcionalidade com problema é o bloqueio de transferencia de arquivos o resto esta ok. Alguem ja conseguiu solucionar isso?

Fábio R Correa

----------


## rogeriokde

Alguem ja teve problema com o Msn-proxy de dar permissão, para que o mesmo tenha acesso a logar e mesmo assim ele nao logue?

Grato

----------


## rogeriokde

Bom dia Pessoal, Estou com problemas em alguns msn's.
Mesmo Liberado pelo msn-proxy o usuario nao consegue conectar.

Alguem ja passou por essa situação?

----------


## info24hs

> Bom dia Pessoal, Estou com problemas em alguns msn's.
> Mesmo Liberado pelo msn-proxy o usuario nao consegue conectar.
> 
> Alguem ja passou por essa situação?


 
Qual é a mensagem de erro? versão que esta usando?

Tente criar um novo banco de dados, ja aconteceu aqui...

Abraços..

----------


## agl77

Bom dia Rogério
vc está com a ultima versao do msn proxy? tenta mudar se nao estiver.

bom pessoal. eu implantei isso em 4 lugares.
em 3 ta funcionando certinho, mas em um bendito lugar, tudo as regras iguais as outras, mas não captura as conversas!
que posso estar fazendo de errado?

----------


## info24hs

> Bom dia Rogério
> vc está com a ultima versao do msn proxy? tenta mudar se nao estiver.
> 
> bom pessoal. eu implantei isso em 4 lugares.
> em 3 ta funcionando certinho, mas em um bendito lugar, tudo as regras iguais as outras, mas não captura as conversas!
> que posso estar fazendo de errado?


 
O firewall e o squid estao exatamente com a mesma configuração das 3 maquinas? Se possível posta eles...

Abraço

----------


## agl77

Funcionando

# carrega modulos de nat e iptables
modprobe iptable_nat
modprobe ip_nat_ftp
modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp
modprobe tun
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -m tcpmss --mss 1400:1536 -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu

## MSN-PROXY
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 1863 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 1863 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 25000:30000 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 25000:30000 -j ACCEPT
sleep 60 && msn-proxy & # para esperar o mysql terminar de iniciar

SEM Funcionar:
# carrega modulos de nat e iptables
modprobe iptable_nat
modprobe ip_nat_ftp
modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp
modprobe tun
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -F
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -m tcpmss --mss 1400:1536 -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
#transparencia
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 0/0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 0/0 -p udp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 0/0 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE

#MS- PRoxy portas
iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863 >> /dev/null
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 1863 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 1863 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 25000:30000 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 25000:30000 -j ACCEPT
#Ativa Msn-proxy
sleep 60 && msn-proxy -&

----------


## info24hs

Coloca assim:

#MS- PRoxy portas
iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i "eth da rede interna" -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863
#iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 1863 -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 1863 -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 25000:30000 -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --dport 25000:30000 -j ACCEPT
sleep 60 && msn-proxy & # para esperar o mysql terminar de iniciar

Deve funcionar, me diz depois o que deu..

Abraço..

----------


## agl77

realmente, era só isso, valew, ta funcionando.... ótimo
só deixar um aviso pro pessoal, que saiu a versão 6.3 dia 19/10 q ta c um monte de problemas corrigidos.
abraço a todos

----------


## thiagoaurea

agl77, voce falou que saiu a nova versao................. como eu faço para atualizar a que eu tenho instalado?


outra duvida.... eu instalei o phpMyAdmin para consultar melhor os logs.... seguinte...

Exemplo: tenho 2 usuarios: Katia e Cristina

se eu dou o comando:

SELECT `log`.`email`, `log`.`to`, `log`.`content`
FROM log where `email` = '[email protected] and `to` LIKE '%crist%'

ele retorna os logs das conversas da usuaria Katia, mas ele traz apenas o que ela mandou, nao traz o que ela recebeu da outra (cristina), como eu faço a consulta para que ele exiba apenas o usuario que eu quero com todas as conversas enviadas e recebidas?


abraços a todos

----------


## agl77

Thiago para atualizar faz o seguinte

cd /tmp
wget http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourc...3-mysql.tar.gz
tar -zxvf msn-proxy-0.6.3-mysql.tar.gz
cd msn-proxy
make
make install
cd /focusgw/instalador/
## se for debian based descomenta as proximas linhas
#rm /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf
#touch /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf
#echo "# host or socket|port (zero for socket)|user|pass|database name" >> /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf
#echo "/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock|0|msn-proxy|secret|msn-proxy" >> /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql/conf
#cp /usr/local/lib/libevent* /usr/lib

chmod -R 0600 /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/mysql
pkill -9 msn-proxy >> /dev/null
msn-proxy -v -b &

sobre verificar as conversas via linha de comando, n sei mesmo...
prefiro instalar um servidor web c suporte a php e copiar o cliente pra pasta dele, ou pelo menos instalar o phpmyadmin

----------


## thiagoaurea

Eu uso o Debian............ vou tentar atualizar no fim de semana.................... to com medo... rs


Entao eu to usando o phpmyadmin e quero fazer uma consulta que exiba todas as conversas de 01 usuario, mensagens enviadas e recebidas............. sabe?


cara valeu mesmo pela força

----------


## agl77

da versão 4 pra 6 eu me ferrei, tinha uma tabela diferente no BD, teria q instalar ela inteira novamente
ali eu te passei um script pra fazer a atualização
se quiser fiz um que instala completamente, des do banco de dados, e coloca o ip da eth1 (q é minha rede interna) na tabela defaults
isso que é pensar no futuro... heheheheh

bom sobre mysql nao entendo bem
mas ja tentou copiar a pasta php, pro teu /var/www e muda o nome dela pra msn-proxy
tem que editar o arquivo /var/www/msn-proxy/mysql.inc.php

$host = "localhost";
$user = "msn-proxy";
$pass = "secret";
$db = "msn-proxy";
$port = 3306;

o cliente tem muitas opçoes

----------


## thiagoaurea

Ok........... vou tentar atualizar o msn-proxy com sua dica.... qualquer coisa eu posto aqui.



Sobre consulta, ele funciona, o problema é que eu nao sei qual o comando para exibir TODAS as conversas de um determinado usuario

no phpmyadmin eu uso o comando 

SELECT `log`.`email`, `log`.`to`, `log`.`content`
FROM log where `email` = '[email protected]'

E ele me retorna apenas o que o usuario enviou....


Ahh qual site que tem noticias sobre as atualizaçoes do msn-proxy, fazer download, etc...

um abraço

----------


## agl77

SourceForge.net: msn-proxy: the msn connection control

aparecem aqui as atualizações e tem um fórum

----------


## thiagoaurea

Cara obrigado mesmo pela força!




Meu problema sobre a consulta ao banco de dados foi solucionado.


Exemplo consulta ao usuario Thiago

SELECT * 
FROM `msn-proxy`.`log` 
WHERE `id` LIKE '%thiago%'
OR `sb_id` LIKE '%thiago%'
OR `date` LIKE '%thiago%'
OR `email` LIKE CONVERT( _utf8 '%thiago%'
USING latin1 ) 
COLLATE latin1_swedish_ci
OR `display_name` LIKE CONVERT( _utf8 '%thiago%'
USING latin1 ) 
COLLATE latin1_swedish_ci
OR `to` LIKE CONVERT( _utf8 '%thiago%'
USING latin1 ) 
COLLATE latin1_swedish_ci
OR `type` LIKE CONVERT( _utf8 '%thiago%'
USING latin1 ) 
COLLATE latin1_swedish_ci
OR `content` LIKE CONVERT( _utf8 '%thiago%'
USING latin1 ) 
COLLATE latin1_swedish_ci
LIMIT 0 , 30



Eu nao sabia mas ao clicar no banco de dados do msn-proxy selecionar a tabela log e digitar o nome do usuario na pesquisa ele traz a consulta e o codigo.... muito bom....

----------


## slimp

pessoal to com um problema aqui no meu msn-proxy 

consegui fazer a instalação tudo certinho tenho minha base no mysql o meu phpmyadmin acessa essa minha base
eu consigo abrir a pagina msn-proxy so que quando eu abro a pagina ele me mostra que naum tem niguem online e nem offline!!!

oq vcs acham q pode ser eu tenho meu servidor que esta estalado somente o msn-proxy naum tem squid naum tem nada eh somente uma maquina de teste de firewall ela esta com a seguinte regra:

#!/bin/bash
case "$1" in
start)
echo "----------- Iniciando Firewall ------------"
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -t filter -F
iptables -t nat -F
iptables -t nat -i eth1 -p tcp -dport 1863 -j REDIRECT -to-port 1863
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
iptables -t filter -L
echo "----------- Tablela nat ------------------"
iptables -t nat -L
;;
stop)
echo "----------- Parando Firewall --------------"
iptables -t filter -F
iptables -t nat -F



e minha outra maquina esta conectado nela utilizando o ip do servidor de gateway !!!

so pra ver se capiturava minhas conversas mesmo so q naum acusa nem q eu estou logado !!!


oq pode ser desde ja agradeço!!!!!

----------


## info24hs

> pessoal to com um problema aqui no meu msn-proxy 
> 
> consegui fazer a instalação tudo certinho tenho minha base no mysql o meu phpmyadmin acessa essa minha base
> eu consigo abrir a pagina msn-proxy so que quando eu abro a pagina ele me mostra que naum tem niguem online e nem offline!!!
> 
> oq vcs acham q pode ser eu tenho meu servidor que esta estalado somente o msn-proxy naum tem squid naum tem nada eh somente uma maquina de teste de firewall ela esta com a seguinte regra:
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> case "$1" in
> ...


Essa resposta foi respondida alguns posts atrás..

iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i "eth da rede interna" -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863


Abraço..

----------


## slimp

e ai pessoal consegui fazer funcionar show de bola comsegui fazer conectar com essa regra mesmo

iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863
iptables -A INPUT -p ALL -s 192.168.0.0/24 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT

so que tem um probleminha quando eu vou bloquear um contato aparece : falha ao gravar alteração alguem sabe oq pode ser ???

eu uma outra coisa naum esta me notificando q a minha conversa esta sendo monitorada

agradeço quem puder ajudar!!!!

----------


## info24hs

> e ai pessoal consegui fazer funcionar show de bola comsegui fazer conectar com essa regra mesmo
> 
> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863
> iptables -A INPUT -p ALL -s 192.168.0.0/24 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT
> 
> so que tem um probleminha quando eu vou bloquear um contato aparece : falha ao gravar alteração alguem sabe oq pode ser ???
> 
> eu uma outra coisa naum esta me notificando q a minha conversa esta sendo monitorada
> 
> agradeço quem puder ajudar!!!!


Eu sei , rsrsrs em nenhum lugar da internet tu vai achar resposta, fiquei quase uma semana me ralando para achar a solução, e acredito que vc esteja com o mesmo problema,...

Acontece que vc esta rodando mais de um processo do msn-proxy ao mesmo tempo, ou nao terminou o processo antes de iniciar novamente o serviço, certifique-se que ele rode apenas uma vez.. pode criar um arquivo chamado msn-proxy.sh e deixar ele rodando como um serviço do sistema ao iniciar.

###################################msn-proxy.sh####################################

#!/bin/bash
# Daemon do MSN-Proxy
#Variável para setar sua interface interna
$interno= "eth0"
start () {
echo "Iniciando o MSN-Proxy"
/usr/local/bin/msn-proxy & >> /dev/null
iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i $interno -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863 >> /dev/null
}
stop () {
echo "Finalizando o MSN-Proxy"
pkill -9 msn-proxy >> /dev/null
iptables -t nat -D PREROUTING -i $interno -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863 >> /dev/null
}
case "$1" in
start) start
;;
stop) stop
;;
*) echo "Uso: msn-proxy (start|stop)"
;;
esac

##############################################################################

Se não me engano peguei esse script aqui nesse post, se tu voltar algumas páginas vai encontrar maiores detalhes..

E para notificar que a conversa é monitorada, após configurar a opção deve reiniciar o serviço e conectar novamente o msn.

----------


## alexsing

Galera, to tentando rodar um firewall + proxy + msn-proxy. Minha situação é a seguinte:

com a configuração logo abaixo:
1: Bloqueia as portas que não estão cadastradas. Não consigo acessar nada, mas se, por exemplo, no browser eu vou em Under-Linux.org Fóruns - Blogs (vncviewer), ele ta passando, não era pra passar, mas está passando. Quando eu tiro do proxy, ele não passa mais, somente se eu liberar....

2: O msn não conecta de forma alguma. Mas quando eu comento as ultimas regras (as regras de DROP), o msn passa a conectar e passar pelo msn-proxy. Eu queria continuar bloqueando as portas que não estao na regra de ACCEPT, mas o msn continuasse funcionando com o msn-proxy. Na regra de redirecionamento pro msn-proxy, eu mando a 1863 pra 1863. Mais abaixo eu to liberando a porta. Mesmo eu tirando ela das regras de ACCEPT, não funciona.

O script tá bem basicão, mas não tenho necessidades de coisas mais avançadas, somente monitorar o msn e bloquear o tráfego 

que utilizem outras portas que não sejam as que cadastrei.

Alguma ajuda????

[]s



meu script de firewall




###Mascaramento da internet para rede interna
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE




##Redireciona trafego internet para porta 3128
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -d ! 200.201.174.0/24 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128





##Redirecionamento porta MSN para msn-proxy funcionar
iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863


## Faixa de ip da eth1 (rede interna)
INTERNA=192.168.254.0/24

###Libera portas padroes rede interna
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 20 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 21 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 23 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 25 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -s $INTERNA --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 110 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 1863 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 445 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 587 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 995 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 2100 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 5666 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT






###Bloqueia o restante
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s $INTERNA -j DROP
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -s $INTERNA -j DROP


Alguém pode me ajudar???

----------


## info24hs

2: O msn não conecta de forma alguma. Mas quando eu comento as ultimas regras (as regras de DROP), o msn passa a conectar e passar pelo msn-proxy. Eu queria continuar bloqueando as portas que não estao na regra de ACCEPT, mas o msn continuasse funcionando com o msn-proxy. Na regra de redirecionamento pro msn-proxy, eu mando a 1863 pra 1863. Mais abaixo eu to liberando a porta. Mesmo eu tirando ela das regras de ACCEPT, não funciona.


##Redirecionamento porta MSN para msn-proxy funcionar
iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i "rede_interna" -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863

----------


## alexsing

Essa regra já está no script de firewall, pode reparar mais acima do script. O problema é que quando eu dou um DROP pra bloquear portas que não estão cadastradas, o msn não conecta mais, ele loga no msn-proxy a tentativa, mas não conecta. Quando comento as linhas de DROP na parte de baixo do script, o msn conecta e o msn-proxy funciona redondinho. Quero mandar as portas não padroes bloqueadas, mas com o msn-proxy funcionando. Tem alguma dica???


[]s




> 2: O msn não conecta de forma alguma. Mas quando eu comento as ultimas regras (as regras de DROP), o msn passa a conectar e passar pelo msn-proxy. Eu queria continuar bloqueando as portas que não estao na regra de ACCEPT, mas o msn continuasse funcionando com o msn-proxy. Na regra de redirecionamento pro msn-proxy, eu mando a 1863 pra 1863. Mais abaixo eu to liberando a porta. Mesmo eu tirando ela das regras de ACCEPT, não funciona.
> 
> 
> ##Redirecionamento porta MSN para msn-proxy funcionar
> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i "rede_interna" -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863

----------


## info24hs

> Essa regra já está no script de firewall, pode reparar mais acima do script. O problema é que quando eu dou um DROP pra bloquear portas que não estão cadastradas, o msn não conecta mais, ele loga no msn-proxy a tentativa, mas não conecta. Quando comento as linhas de DROP na parte de baixo do script, o msn conecta e o msn-proxy funciona redondinho. Quero mandar as portas não padroes bloqueadas, mas com o msn-proxy funcionando. Tem alguma dica???
> 
> 
> []s


 
Teu msn-proxy estava com a interface eth1 rede internet, note no seu primeiro post..

com isso ele nao monitora as conversas;;

libera a porta 80 e 3128

----------


## alexsing

Ok erro no primeiro post. Minha interface de internet é a eth0 e a rede interna é eth1. Porta 80 esta sendo direcionada pra 3128 e essa porta ta liberada no servidor, pois é o do proxy. O proxy é autenticado...




> Teu msn-proxy estava com a interface eth1 rede internet, note no seu primeiro post..
> 
> com isso ele nao monitora as conversas;;
> 
> libera a porta 80 e 3128

----------


## blitzdeath

Alguém poderia por gentileza executar 

```
 nmap ipdamaquinamsn-proxy
```

 e verificar se o serviço do msn-proxy e em que porta está rodando??
Obrigado...
Aqui não está aparecendo...
Obrigado

----------


## newmoro

Amigos,
Tenho instalado o MSN-PROXY e funciona muito bem com a versão do MSN 8.5, gostaria de saber se alguém já passou pelo o problema da nova versão a 2009 (build 14.0.8064.xxx).
Com as outras versões aparece o nome do contato um em cada coluna 
Ex:
joao | maria

Agora como MSN 2009 aparece:
joao|joao
|maria

Data De Para Visualizar 2009-03-28 18:59:23 Joao Joao
Maria
Maria http://192.168.1.254/msnproxy/imagens/send_im.gif 2009-03-28 18:59:22 Joao Joao
Maria
Maria http://192.168.1.254/msnproxy/imagens/send_im.gif


Outra coisa que achei estranho é o fato de aparecer que uma pessoa enviou convite para ela mesma:
Ex:
joao | joao

2009-03-28 18:40:47 Joao Joao http://192.168.1.254/msnproxy/imagens/send_im.gif 2009-03-28 18:40:46 Joao Joao http://192.168.1.254/msnproxy/imagens/send_im.gif

2009-03-28 18:40:46 Joao: Abriu a janela

2009-03-28 18:40:47 Joao: Respondeu ao convite

2009-03-28 18:42:33 Joao: Fechou a janela


O problema que fica com muito lixo na tela e confunde um pouco a visulizaçãode das conversas.

No aguardo

----------


## newmoro

Pessoal,

Foi disponibilizada a versão 0.7 do MSN-PROXY com algumas correções:

Varios memory leaks (pra não dizer todos) foram corrigidos;
Corrigida a visualização de cameras nos contatos;
Corrigida a visualização de quem não tem você na lista de contatos;
Corrigido um bug na função net-connect;
Algumas atualizações e pequenas correções na interface web.

Encontrei na net que a nova versão está funcionando muito bem com MSN 8.5 e 2009.

Alguém poderia descrever o passo-a-passo de uma atualização?

Fico no aguardo!

Newmoro

----------


## lucianogf

> Pessoal,
> 
> Foi disponibilizada a versão 0.7 do MSN-PROXY com algumas correções:
> 
> Varios memory leaks (pra não dizer todos) foram corrigidos;
> Corrigida a visualização de cameras nos contatos;
> Corrigida a visualização de quem não tem você na lista de contatos;
> Corrigido um bug na função net-connect;
> Algumas atualizações e pequenas correções na interface web.
> ...


É fácil ficar esperando a receita do bolo, né?

Tente fazer, e se conseguir poste como fez, ajudar também é bom.

----------


## newmoro

Vou sim amigão... vou tentar instalar aqui o MSN-PROXY 0.7.. e vou postar aqui sem problemas.
Como comecei tem pouco tempo com Linux e utilizo este forum (principalmente este), que já me ajudou e muito, achei que a notícia era importante e que pessoas como você com mais experiência (acredito eu), pudessem contribuir.
Pois tenho certeza se eu postar algo que possa induzir o erro de alguém, não ficaria legal!!!

Valeu pela dica Amigo!!!!

Newmoro

----------


## lucianogf

se você postar algo que possa induzir o erro de alguém é sinal que você teve interesse em ajudar mesmo que esteja errado. Diferente de muitos que só ficam esperando a chuva cair e não são capazes de buscar água com o balde.

----------


## julioramosksaulo

Boa Tarde.

Muito obrigado a todos que me ajudarem.

por favor instalei e configurei tudo blz, so a questao de bloquear os contatos que nao quero que o user tenha. quando clico para bloquear ele me retorna: falha ao gravar alteracao!

aguem sabe como resolver isso por favor.

grato,

----------


## newmoro

Prezados,
Conforme prometido ao Sr. Lucianogof, segue o que foi feito para a instalação do MSN-PROXY 0.7.

* Primeiramente é necessário matar o serviço msn-proxy;
* Para a instalação da versão 0.7 pode ser usado as mesmas dicas da instalação da versão 0.6x sem problema;
* Eu fiz toda a instalação do ZERO, para isso apaguei o meu banco de dados no mysql (caso necessário, faça um backup com phpmyadmin que é muito bom).

Notei muita estabilidade na nova versão.

At,

Newmoro

----------


## lucianogf

> Prezados,
> Conforme prometido ao Sr. Lucianogof, segue o que foi feito para a instalação do MSN-PROXY 0.7.
> 
> * Primeiramente é necessário matar o serviço msn-proxy;
> * Para a instalação da versão 0.7 pode usar as mesmas dicas da instalação da versão 0.6x sem problema;
> * Eu fiz toda a instalação do ZERO, para isso matei o meu banco de dados no mysql (caso necessário, faça um backup com phpmyadmin que é muito bom).
> 
> Notei muita estabilidade na nova versão.
> 
> ...


Muito bem!

Além de você não ter ficado esperando que alguém respondesse a sua pergunta você aprendeu como fazer.

Talvez possam existir outras formas de instalar e/ou atualizar, mas uma delas você já sabe.

----------


## info24hs

> Boa Tarde.
> 
> Muito obrigado a todos que me ajudarem.
> 
> por favor instalei e configurei tudo blz, so a questao de bloquear os contatos que nao quero que o user tenha. quando clico para bloquear ele me retorna: falha ao gravar alteracao!
> 
> aguem sabe como resolver isso por favor.
> 
> grato,


 
Já postei neste fórum a solução..

----------


## newmoro

> alguem passou pelo problema de não dar a mensagem de estar sendo monitorado?


Olá.

Vc conseguiu resolver o problema da mensagem de monitoramento de conversa não estar aparecendo?


No aguardo.

----------


## julioramosksaulo

Boa Tarde.

Muito obrigado por ter respondido info24Hs.

Antes de postar eu li todos os topicos do Mns-proxy e vi a sua solucao na pagina 35. seguindo sua dica... olhei: 

[email protected]:~# ps -A | grep msn-proxy
3106 pts/0 00:00:00 msn-proxy

como vc mesmo pode ver so tem um processo dele aberto. mesmo assim copie o seu script para inicair o msn-proxy continuando o mesmo problema, ja pesquesei no google e como vc mesmo falou nao tem solucao para isso. 

se puder me dar outra alguma dica de como processeder ficarei muito grato

abracos,





> Já postei neste fórum a solução..

----------


## info24hs

> Boa Tarde.
> 
> Muito obrigado por ter respondido info24Hs.
> 
> Antes de postar eu li todos os topicos do Mns-proxy e vi a sua solucao na pagina 35. seguindo sua dica... olhei: 
> 
> [email protected]:~# ps -A | grep msn-proxy
> 3106 pts/0 00:00:00 msn-proxy
> 
> ...


Ontem após ver seu post atualizei minha versao 6.3 para 0.7 e aconteceu a mesma coisa "falha ao gravar...", tentei achar o processo com o comando citado acima e o mesmo não aparecia como ativo, engraçado que sem ter o processo ativo o msn-proxy continuava funcionando, dei um killall msn-proxy e continuava a funcionar, reiniciei o micro e tudo voltou normal.

----------


## julioramosksaulo

> Ontem após ver seu post atualizei minha versao 6.3 para 0.7 e aconteceu a mesma coisa "falha ao gravar...", tentei achar o processo com o comando citado acima e o mesmo não aparecia como ativo, engraçado que sem ter o processo ativo o msn-proxy continuava funcionando, dei um killall msn-proxy e continuava a funcionar, reiniciei o micro e tudo voltou normal.


Boa tarde. 

Muito grato por ter respondido info24s.

E muito esquesito isso... vou postar ta minha configuracao para ver se alguem ou vc mesmo pode me ajudar...
------------------------------------------------------------------------
[email protected]:~# cat /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf

default_ns_host=messenger.hotmail.com
default_ns_port=1863



------------------------------------------------------------------------
cat /var/www/htdocs/msnproxy/php/mysql.inc.php

$host = ":/var/run/mysql/mysql.sock";
$user = "root";
$pass = "senha";
$db  = "msnproxy";
$port = 3306;

------------------------------------------------------------------------

[email protected]:~# msn-proxy -d showw

msn-proxy release : msn-proxy-0.7a [$Id: msn-proxy.h 112 2009-03-15 17:30:28 Z loos-br $]
config file : /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf
default ns host : messenger.hotmail.com
default ns port : 1863
listen host : 0.0.0.0
listen port : 1863
backlog : 10
max clients : 300
max ctl clients : 10
port range begin : 25000
port range end : 30000
ctl read timeout : 5
client read timeout : 600
client write timeout : 60
server read timeout : 600
server write timeout : 60
client connect timeout: 180
ACLs
connect : ALLOW
log messages : YES
save_contacts : YES
------------------------------------------------------------------------

muito grato.

----------


## felipe31

Pessoal estou pedindo a ajuda de vcs porque estou a dias tentando fazer o msn-proxy funcionar e não consigo, já reinstalei o libevent, msn-proxy e mysql-server e continua dando o mesmo erro. Atualmente estou usando o Debian Lenny + mysql 4.1 + libevent 1.4.10 + msn-proxy 7, não apresentou nenhum erro na instalação desses programas, mais quando vou executar o msn-proxy -divps aparece o seguinte erro:
listen on [0.0.0.0:1863]
SQL: (DELETE FROM sb]
SQL: (UPDATE contacts SET contact_status = 'OFF', contact_deny = contact_deny & ~4194304)
SQL: (UPDATE users SET status = 'OFF')


Já li neste mesmo fórum que outras pessoas tb tiveram esse erro, mais nenhuma delas explicou como corrigir.
Estou quase desistindo, já usei todos os recursos q possuo e não consegui encontrar o problema, parece que o msn-proxy não consegue atualizar as tabelas, mais já dei todas as permissões do tutorial Linux: Monitorar o Messenger com o MSN-Proxy [Dica].
Espero poder contar com a ajuda deste forum. Grato

----------


## phorks

Amigos, 

Alguém já rodou o MSN-Proxy no CentOS 5.2?

Não estou conseguindo compila-lo.
Começo a compila-lo e acabo caindo neste erro aqui.




> cc -g -Wall -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -fno-builtin-log -c ctl.c
> cc -o msn-proxy msn-proxy.o server.o sb.o command.o config.o net-io.o client.o syslog.o ns.o mysql.o sql.o protocol.o check-cmd.o contacts.o msg.o p2p.o user.o string.o io.o sig.o fmt.o xml.o ctl.o -L/usr/local/lib -levent -L/usr/local/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient
> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmysqlclient
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> make: ** [msn-proxy] Erro 1


Já editei o Makefile para o caminho da lib correto e mesmo assim continua persistindo.
Alguem já passou por isto e conseguio resolver?

Abraços!
 :Dancing2:

----------


## info24hs

> Amigos, 
> 
> Alguém já rodou o MSN-Proxy no CentOS 5.2?
> 
> Não estou conseguindo compila-lo.
> Começo a compila-lo e acabo caindo neste erro aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta com problema de dependencias, da uma olhada no meu blog e veja as dependencias que precisa estar instalada para compilar o msn-proxy..

----------


## alexsing

> Amigos, 
> 
> Alguém já rodou o MSN-Proxy no CentOS 5.2?
> 
> Não estou conseguindo compila-lo.
> Começo a compila-lo e acabo caindo neste erro aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo que eu vi, parece que vc não configurou direito o arquivo Makefile. Abaixo a configuração correta dele:
# Linux (most)
MYSQLINC=/usr/lib/mysql
MYSQLLIB=/usr/lib/mysql
Caso continue ocorrendo o erro, instale o mysql-devel:
yum install mysql-devel
Tenho 3 servidores Centos 5.2 rodando o msn-proxy sem nenhum problema....[]s</p>

----------


## thelast

Não consigo fazer o msn-proxy funcionar com INPUT E FORWARD DROP!!!

resolvido faltava liberar no INPUT

iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.0/24 -d 192.168.1.1 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j ACCEPT

----------


## phorks

> Não consigo fazer o msn-proxy funcionar com INPUT E FORWARD DROP!!!
> 
> resolvido faltava liberar no INPUT
> 
> iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.0/24 -d 192.168.1.1 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j ACCEPT


 
Cara, quais as regras que você esta utilizando?

Estou com o mesmo problema que você!

Abraço

----------


## thelast

> Cara, quais as regras que você esta utilizando?
> 
> Estou com o mesmo problema que você!
> 
> Abraço


Cara o problema era nas regras de INPUT então só vou postar elas

LAN=192.168.1.0/24
# MSN-Proxy
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1863 -s $LAN -j REDIRECT --to-port 1863
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 25000:30000 -s $LAN -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 25000:30000 -s $LAN -j ACCEPT
#
# Bloqueio do MSN
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --algo bm --string 'x-msn-messenger' -j DROP
#
#Proxy transparente

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128

### Regras INPUT
iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type 0 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type 8 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -s $LAN -d 192.168.1.254 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3128 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -s $LAN -d 192.168.1.254 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -s $LAN -d 192.168.1.254 -p tcp --dport 1863 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -s $LAN -d 192.168.1.254 -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT

192.168.1.254 = ip do servidor onde estão firewall/proxy/msn-proxy
eth1 = interface de rede interna

espero ter ajudado

----------


## marcosasjr

bom dia a todos
colegas
preciso de uma ajuda...
bom tenho um servidor com squid/firewall e coloquei o msn-proxy
no Suse 11.0
fiz os redirecionamentos 
instalei direitinho rodou de primeitra
bom a confusao comecou depois q precisei reiniciar
depois disso o msn-proxy n ta + escutando a porta

ja fiz de tudo

refiz os redirecionamentos
com -A com -I 
listo as regras elas estao la
desistalei tudo
re-instalei e nada.
removio o iptables todo e re0instalei e tb nada...
e tb neste mesmo posto tem umas dicas onde tb coloqyeu em pratica e tb sem sucesso
to no mato sem cachoprro ja
oq vcs axam q pode ser...

----------


## lucianogf

Se um determinado programa não está "escutando" em sua porta não será a reinstalação do iptables que resolverá, nem mesmo a reinstalação do programa.

Para isso existem ferramentas como o netstat e telnet.

Com o netstat você lista as portas abertas na máquina e seus respectivos endereços de saída/entrada.

E com o telnet você pode testar se o programa está aceitando conexões na porta.

----------


## marcosasjr

fiz isso tudo pq estava funcionando antes....
onde n alterei nada relacionado a portas.
so instalei o msn-prpoxu pegou , o pc foi reiniciar e agora n pega +..
no cliente o msn conecta + o msn-proxy n escuta ele

como devo proceder com essas ferramentas q vc me indicou?

----------


## lucianogf

supomos que queremos verificar se o programa Boinc cuja sua porta é tcp/31416 está escutando


```
netstat -apn | grep 31416
```

 se ele estiver escutando o resultado será


```
$ netstat -apn | grep 31416
(Nem todos os processos puderam ser identificados, informações sobre processos
 de outrem não serão mostrados, você deve ser root para vê-los todos.)
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:31416           0.0.0.0:*               OUÇA        -
```

 
para testar com o telnet você executa


```
telnet $IP $PORTA
```

 se estiver escutando irá conectar, caso contrário dará mensagem de erro.

----------


## marcosasjr

lucianogf

os testes foram feitos

segue:
tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:1863 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN 3762/msn-proxy 

telnet 192.168.0.46 1863
Trying 192.168.0.46...
Connected to 192.168.0.46.
Escape character is '^]'.

ambos pelos testes estao funcionando...


ei deixei no meus ervidor 
rodando o msn-proxy -dips
para ver algo e de outro pc entrei pelo telnet ip 1863

e o msn-=proxy reagil e escutou...
entao o problema todo esta no redirecionamento e nao esta acontecendo

dando o comando iptables -t nat -L para listar as regras, 
prata:~ # iptables -t nat -L
Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)
target prot opt source destination 
REDIRECT tcp -- 192.0.0.0/8 anywhere tcp dpt:http redir ports 8080 
REDIRECT tcp -- anywhere prata tcp dpt:http redir ports 8080 
REDIRECT tcp -- anywhere prata tcp dpt:msnp redir ports 1863 
DNAT tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:http to:192.168.0.52:88 


Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT)
target prot opt source destination 
MASQUERADE all -- anywhere anywhere 

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target prot opt source destination

obs.: ja testei tb o redirecionamento da porta 1863 no topo da lista e sem sucesso tb

----------


## marcosasjr

alguem ppode ajudar?

----------


## emerson2703

Colega,
Instalei tudo certo com a ajuda de nosso parceiro Gral, iniciei o msn-proxy que esta funcionando, mais quero pela web ja copie a pasta php para html, mais já tentei Under-Linux.Org Fóruns, mais não consigo acessar, tem alguma coisa que tem que habilitar no php ou algum serviço a mais.

----------


## wargrave

Bom dia pessoal.

Meu problema esta sendo o seguinte... Msn-proxy monitora as conversas normalmente, porém quando o usuário da rede interna adiciona um contato, a conexão do msn deste simplesmente cai, voltando a restabelecer em seguida. 
Eu não sei onde estou errando, uso squid autenticado, peço para que o link login.live.com passe por fora do squid (sem fazer isso o msn-proxy não pega), monitorando a saida do squid, ele reporta alguns links "local-bay.contacts.msn.com", "byrdr.omega.contacts.msn.com"..., deixei esses liberados no squid... (creio que seja por aqui meu erro). Fiz um teste e deixei esses links passassem por fora do squid, mas, não tive exito.

Alguém já passou por este problema?

----------


## felipe31

Esse problema do msn cair e volta depois de adicionar um novo contato tb acontece nos servidores onde tenho o msn-proxy rodando.

----------


## ErisPR

opa, salve!

é o seguinte, configurei o msn-proxy na minha rede aqui, penei um pouco com problemas com conexão ao banco, mas consegui resolver...
agora que está rodando certinho, não consigo fazer o msn passar pelo proxy, já tentei várias regras de iptables visto aqui mesmo nesse topico e nada, só aparece que não tem nenhum usuário conectado...
tem algum segredo que eu não saiba ? hehe
vlww

----------


## Alexandre

Não estou conseguindo ativar o MSN-Proxy, ele inicia, mas não grava as informações, não esta capturando os usuários, conversas e contatos, uso o shorewall, mesmo dando o comando de REDIRECT no proprio shorewall ele não permite capturar a porta e passar pro msn-proxy, não consigo converter o comando do iptables para o shorewall, alguém sabe como fazer.

----------


## minelli

Boo tarde, pessoal
Estou quase maluco com esse MSN-PROXY, pois não consigo por o mesmo pra rodar.
Vou postar aqui a estrutura que uso e o que está acontecendo:

Estrutura:
Link -> MK (192.168.0.1/24 / 192.168.1.1/24) -> Linux (paralelo) (192.168.0.2/24) / RedeLocal ( 192.168.0.2~254/24 / 192.168.1.2~254/24)

Erro:


```
[email protected](8/15M)$msn-proxy -d -i -p -s -v
info: reading config file [/usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf]
SQL: (SHOW TABLES)
SQL: (SELECT connect, save_msg, save_contacts, commands, internal_host FROM defaults LIMIT 1)
msn-proxy release     : msn-proxy-0.7a [$Id: msn-proxy.h 112 2009-03-15 17:30:28Z loos-br $]
config file           : /usr/local/etc/msn-proxy/msn-proxy.conf
default ns host       : messenger.hotmail.com
default ns port       : 1863
listen host           : 0.0.0.0
listen port           : 1863
backlog               : 10
max clients           : 1000
max ctl clients       : 10
port range begin      : 25000
port range end        : 30000
ctl read timeout      : 5
client read timeout   : 600
client write timeout  : 60
server read timeout   : 600
server write timeout  : 60
client connect timeout: 180
 
ACLs
connect               : ALLOW
log messages          : YES
save_contacts         : YES
 
listen on [0.0.0.0:1863]
SQL: (DELETE FROM sb)
SQL: (UPDATE contacts SET contact_status = 'OFF', contact_deny = contact_deny & ~4194304)
SQL: (UPDATE users SET status = 'OFF')
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
[(null)] send to ns server ==> VER 1 MSNP18 MSNP17 CVR0
 
[(null)] send to ns server ==> CVR 2 0x0416 winnt 6.0 i386 MSNMSGR 14.0.8064.0206 msmsgs [email protected]
 
SQL: (UPDATE users SET last_seen = NOW(), last_addr = '192.168.0.1' WHERE email = '[email protected]')
SQL: (SELECT contact_email, contact_dn, contact_uid, contact_status, contact_info, contact_flags, contact_flags2, contact_lists, contact_deny contact_chat FROM contacts WHERE email = '[email protected]')
SQL: (SELECT connect FROM users WHERE email = '[email protected]')
SQL: (SELECT save_msg FROM users WHERE email = '[email protected]')
SQL: (SELECT save_contacts FROM users WHERE email = '[email protected]')
SQL: (SELECT commands FROM users WHERE email = '[email protected]')
[[email protected]] send to ns server ==> USR 3 SSO I [email protected]
 
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
[(null)] send to ns server ==> VER 1 MSNP18 MSNP17 CVR0
 
[(null)] send to ns server ==> CVR 2 0x0416 winnt 6.0 i386 MSNMSGR 14.0.8064.0206 msmsgs [email protected]
 
SQL: (UPDATE users SET last_seen = NOW(), last_addr = '192.168.0.1' WHERE email = '[email protected]')
SQL: (INSERT INTO users (email, display_name, last_seen, last_addr, connect, save_msg, save_contacts, commands) VALUES ('[email protected]', '[email protected]', NOW(), '192.168.0.1', (SELECT connect FROM defaults), (SELECT save_msg FROM defaults), (SELECT save_contacts FROM defaults), (SELECT commands FROM defaults)))
SQL ERROR: (INSERT INTO users (email, display_name, last_seen, last_addr, connect, save_msg, save_contacts, commands) VALUES ('[email protected]', '[email protected]', NOW(), '192.168.0.1', (SELECT connect FROM defaults), (SELECT save_msg FROM defaults), (SELECT save_contacts FROM defaults), (SELECT commands FROM defaults))) MySQL: (Duplicate entry '[email protected]' for key 1)
debug: ns client pre command not accepted
USR 3 SSO I [email protected] 
payload: [(null)]
SQL: (UPDATE contacts SET contact_status = 'OFF', contact_deny = contact_deny & ~4194304 WHERE email = '[email protected]')
SQL: (UPDATE users SET status = 'OFF' WHERE email = '[email protected]')
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
debug: connection closed by ns server
SQL: (UPDATE contacts SET contact_status = 'OFF', contact_deny = contact_deny & ~4194304 WHERE email = '[email protected]')
SQL: (UPDATE users SET status = 'OFF' WHERE email = '[email protected]')
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
[(null)] send to ns server ==> VER 1 MSNP18 MSNP17 CVR0
 
debug: ns client disconnected
[(null)] send to ns server ==> VER 1 MSNP18 MSNP17 CVR0
 
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
[(null)] send to ns server ==> VER 1 MSNP18 MSNP17 CVR0
 
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
[(null)] send to ns server ==> VER 1 MSNP18 MSNP17 CVR0
 
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
[(null)] send to ns server ==> VER 1 MSNP18 MSNP17 CVR0
 
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
[(null)] send to ns server ==> VER 1 MSNP18 MSNP17 CVR0
 
debug: ns client disconnected
[(null)] send to ns server ==> VER 1 MSNP18 MSNP17 CVR0
 
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
[(null)] send to ns server ==> VER 1 MSNP18 MSNP17 CVR0
 
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
[(null)] send to ns server ==> VER 1 MSNP18 MSNP17 CVR0
 
debug: ns client disconnected
[(null)] send to ns server ==> VER 1 MSNP18 MSNP17 CVR0
 
debug: ns client disconnected
debug: connection from [192.168.0.1]
connected to [messenger.hotmail.com:1863]
debug: ns client disconnected
```

 
No Banco de Dados MSN-PROXY na tabela default está da seguinte forma:
Estrutura da tabela default:


```
-- phpMyAdmin SQL Dump
-- version 2.11.8.1deb5+lenny1
-- http://www.phpmyadmin.net
--
-- Servidor: localhost
-- Tempo de Geração: Ago 26, 2009 as 12:18 PM
-- Versão do Servidor: 5.0.51
-- Versão do PHP: 5.2.6-1+lenny3
 
SET SQL_MODE="NO_AUTO_VALUE_ON_ZERO";
 
--
-- Banco de Dados: `msn-proxy`
--
 
-- --------------------------------------------------------
 
--
-- Estrutura da tabela `defaults`
--
 
CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS `defaults` (
  `internal_host` varchar(128) NOT NULL,
  `connect` enum('YES','NO') NOT NULL default 'YES',
  `save_msg` enum('YES','NO') NOT NULL default 'YES',
  `save_contacts` enum('YES','NO') NOT NULL default 'YES',
  `commands` int(11) NOT NULL default '0',
  `warnemail` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '[email protected]',
  `warndn` varchar(255) NOT NULL default 'MSN-Proxy - Administrador do Sistema',
  `warnmsg` varchar(255) NOT NULL default 'Para sua segurança esta mensagem esta sendo monitorada.',
  `msgfont` varchar(128) NOT NULL default 'Arial',
  `msgcolor` varchar(128) NOT NULL default 'black'
) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8;
```

 
Conteúdo da tabela default:


```
--
-- Extraindo dados da tabela `defaults`
--
 
INSERT INTO `defaults` (`internal_host`, `connect`, `save_msg`, `save_contacts`, `commands`, `warnemail`, `warndn`, `warnmsg`, `msgfont`, `msgcolor`) VALUES
('192.168.0.1', 'YES', 'YES', 'YES', 16777216, '[email protected]', 'Administrador do Sistema', 'Para sua segurança esta mensagem esta sendo monitorada.', 'Arial', 'ff0000');
```

 
Regras do MK:
/ip firewall nat


```
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=no dst-port=1863 protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.0.0/16 to-addresses=192.168.0.2 to-ports=1863
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=no dst-port=25000-36000 protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.0.0/16 to-addresses=192.168.0.2 to-ports=25000-30000
```

 
Obs.: Já tentei colocar no "internal_host" o IP do MK 192.168.0.1 e do Linux 192.168.0.2 e ocorre o mesmo problema.

----------


## Andre Rotband

Ola
Você deve baixar o libmysqlclientXX-dev.
XX é a versão do mysql.
Dev significa development, desenvolvimento, então vai baixar os fontes.
Abs;
André

----------

